# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com >  [CONCOURS] De briques et de blocs

## Flubber

Lego Batman, Lego Jurassic Park, Lego Dimensions, Lego Avengers. Les petites briques danoises ont envahi nos écrans et s’inspirent de la culture Geek du moment, mais il est temps de rendre aux geeks ce qui appartient aux geeks…


Votre mission : RT+Follow, non je déconne, chez Canard PC on pense que vous avez un cerveau en bon état de fonctionnement et on vous en demande un peu plus.
Votre vraie mission : créer une scène inspirée des jeux vidéo ou de leur univers en Lego.


Ne vous inquiétez pas, on sait bien que tout le monde n’a pas trois bacs de 500 litres remplis de Lego chez lui et vous pouvez utiliser les différents logiciels existants pour créer une version numérique de votre œuvre (Lego Digital Designer par exemple mais il en existe d’autres).


Comme on aime bien vous laisser une chance, on a sélectionné Dglacet qui, avec nous, jugera vos œuvres. Si vous trainez sur le topic Lego vous connaissez surement ses créations de malade et serez soulagés qu’il ne puisse pas participer.


Qu’y à-t-il à gagner? Des briques, plein de briques, des petites, des grosses, des biscornues, des abonnements et des goodies mais si on vous dit tout dès maintenant, c’est pas marrant..
Vous avez trois semaines pour faire parvenir vos créations à concours@geantsverts.fr.

Vous pouvez aussi partagez vos créations et leur avancement sur le topic dédié au concours.
Ah oui j’oubliais, comme d’habitude il y à trois mois d’abonnement à gagner en trouvant l’easter-egg sur l’image du concours.

----------


## Gloo

L'easter egg est au milieu, non ? >:3  ::):

----------


## Swiier

> L'easter egg est au milieu, non ? >:3


J'aurais dit pareil, mais ça paraît trop simple, il y aussi une partie de la rédaction en haut à droite de l'image, LOGO à la place de LEGO, le fait que Pâques soit récente et que ce soit un lapin (pour un easter egg)
J'aurais une autre idée : 
Si on prend tous les chiffres affichés sur l'image (200 pièces, 13+, 141110) avec un calcul typique des chiffres et des lettres, on arrive à 180 (si on décompose le numéro de LOGO 141110 en 14, 11 et 10) comme ça 200-13+14-11-10. Et 180 c'est le numéro de CPC où est sortis le test de Lego Batman (merci coincoinpc)

----------


## Next

L'easter-egg c'est pas les 4 persos du haut qui ont le corps des 4 filles de la série Lego Friends? D'où le nom du concours?

----------


## Flubber

> J'aurais dit pareil, mais ça paraît trop simple, il y aussi une partie de la rédaction en haut à droite de l'image, LOGO à la place de LEGO, le fait que Pâques soit récente et que ce soit un lapin (pour un easter egg)
> J'aurais une autre idée : 
> Si on prend tous les chiffres affichés sur l'image (200 pièces, 13+, 141110) avec un calcul typique des chiffres et des lettres, on arrive à 180 (si on décompose le numéro de LOGO 141110 en 14, 11 et 10) comme ça 200-13+14-11-10. Et 180 c'est le numéro de CPC où est sortis le test de Lego Batman (merci coincoinpc)


Pas mal....mais non.

----------


## picturapoesis

Moi je suis intrigué par celui du milieu. Ya DocT, Lord CN, le lapin, puis Sebum ou Khan. Mais celui du milieu, c'est qui ? monsieur Chat ?

----------


## Cheshire

> Moi je suis intrigué par celui du milieu. Ya DocT, Lord CN, le lapin, puis Sebum ou Khan. Mais celui du milieu, c'est qui ? monsieur Chat ?


 Pipomantis. Et à droite, c'est Kahn.

----------


## picturapoesis

Ha, c'est peut-être qu'avec 200 pièces tu finis pas le lapin, compte tenu qu'il est composé de près de 300 pièces (a priori 291, mais on voit mal les démarcations ; des blocs doubles sont donc envisageables)  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ha yup - Merci Cheshire.
Je venais justement corriger mon post, après avoir vérifié là :
http://www.canardpc.com/a-propos

----------


## Flubber

Le lapin est composé de pile 200 pièces d'ailleurs si vous voulez la liste, je l'ai :D.

----------


## Naity

messieurs les géants verts, chapeau, ce concours casse des briques  :Cigare:

----------


## Naity

Au passage, je viens faire mon chieur:

1- Les montages (type image de titre) sont-ils autorisés?
2- Les montages composés uniquement de légos sont ils autorisés (exemple, au hasard, je reproduit une scène grace a Lego Digital Designer et crée un second layout pour l'UI et superpose les deux)
3- Le texte est-il autorisé? (exemple: dialogues)
4- Les animations (gif) ou vidéos sont-elles autorisées?

----------


## picturapoesis

> Le lapin est composé de piles 200 pièces d'ailleurs si vous ovulez la liste, je l'ai :D.


Damnit.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

> Le lapin est composé de piles 200 pièces d'ailleurs si vous *ovulez* la liste, je l'ai :D.


Image mentale un peu dérangeante...

----------


## Swiier

L'easter egg c'est le cpc sur le béret de Kahn ? Il a un nez habituellement le lapin Couly ou c'est un oeuf (à la place du nez sur le lapin de Lord CN)?
Il y a un 3 dans les cheveux de DocT et la bouche de Pipo. 3*3 = 9 = neuf = n'oeuf ?

----------


## Flubber

> Image mentale un peu dérangeante...


Pour une fois qu'une faute de frappe donne quelque chose de marrant.

----------


## purEcontact

L'easter egg, c'était les 200 pièces ?
Ou c'est l'image qui est sur la brique blanche à droite (entre les 2 briques vertes).
Par contre, je sais pas ce que c'est, on dirait un espèce de FrankerZ.

----------


## Flubber

Non et non.

----------


## purEcontact

Je pense que, comme d'hab, c'est un truc qui va me paraître bien au dessus de mes capacités (le genre de raisonnement qu'a eu swiier) mais bon.  :tired: 
Ah et sinon, j'ai vu un batman, un mignon, l'espèce de chien et un truc avec une forme chelou :


Et accessoirement, je vais arrêter le spam du thread parce que ça fait chier tout le monde  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suspecte une histoire de classement par âge, les Lego Friends étant classés 6-12 et cet exemplaire est classé 13+.

----------


## purEcontact

Sachant que ça fait 13 ans que "dans 6 mois, le magazine est mort", je pense que tu penses bien.

----------


## Flad

L'easter c'est pas un événement qui aurait eu lieu le 14/11/10 ?

----------


## Flubber

Ça chauffe un peu plus avec ces dernières réponses.

----------


## picturapoesis

c'est la première chose que j'ai cherché :D Mais j'ai rien trouvé.
Et pas mieux pour le 10/11/14

----------


## Flad

Faut lire à l'envers en fait !!!
01/11/41, la date de naissance d'Ivan ! 
 ::ninja:: 
:pastaper:

----------


## Diwydiant

Et nous avons un gagnant !!!!

 ::lol:: 
















Poisson d'avril...  :tired:

----------


## Cheshire

Le 14 c'est sans doute pour le 1er avril, mais le 1110 je vois pas trop... Quelque chose qui s'est passé à 11h10 ? Le message a été posté à 11h35, peut-être un autre message posté 25 minutes plus tôt ? (rien trouvé d'intéressant) Un truc passé le 1er avril 1110 ? (le chevalier de Trouperdu a accroché un poisson au dos du roi Louis VI et s'est fait décapiter ?) Ou alors un rapport avec le fait que 1110 c'est à nouveau 14 mais en binaire ? (un peu trop tordu quand même)

----------


## Lukino

C'est un poisson d'avril, il n'y a aucun easter-egg sur l’image du concours  ::ninja::

----------


## Flubber

> C'est un poisson d'avril, il n'y a aucun easter-egg sur l’image du concours


C'est ce que je me suis dit en postant la news qui n'était pas du tout prévue pour le 1er avril à l'origine, chez CPC on est pas trop fan du 1er avril, donc vous pouvez être tranquille la dessus.

----------


## Naity

Je trouve le soft lego pas top top, mais il existe des alternatives. Par ex:

http://www.mecabricks.com

----------


## Flubber

> Au passage, je viens faire mon chieur:
> 
> 1- Les montages (type image de titre) sont-ils autorisés? 
> 2- Les montages composés uniquement de légos sont ils autorisés (exemple, au hasard, je reproduit une scène grace a Lego Digital Designer et crée un second layout pour l'UI et superpose les deux)
> 3- Le texte est-il autorisé? (exemple: dialogues)
> 4- Les animations (gif) ou vidéos sont-elles autorisées?


Oui à tout, mais c'est en priorité la construction qui sera jugée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je trouve le soft lego pas top top, mais il existe des alternatives. Par ex:
> 
> http://www.mecabricks.com


Hésitez pas à balancer d'autres programmes, j'ai pas voulu me lancer dans une énumération des softs disponibles.

----------


## Kabby

Il y a une main qui n'appartient à personne sur l'épaule du Doc, mais c'est la mode de se faire photoshopper pour avoir l'air sexy... ::P:

----------


## Naity

> Oui à tout, mais c'est en priorité la construction qui sera jugée.


Desole de faire mon chieur, mais par la construction, tu parles de la complexite / creativite de l'ensemble ou de la partie lego en particulier (aka, un photomontage a beau etre super bien fait, c'est seulement ce qu'il apporte au lego qui sera pris en comte et son execution n'entrera pas en ligne de compte).
Construire des trucs simples avec le logiciel peut vite devenir super casse bonbon ^^. 

Premiere submission en ligne ce soir. Petit teaser. Saura tu trouver de quel jeu il s'agit?  ::trollface::

----------


## kinyo

L'easter egg ne ferait-il pas référence à Harry potter ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

L'easter egg ne concernerait pas un changement de logo le 23 novembre 2014 ?

----------


## Lukino

Est ce que l'easter egg est un oeuf ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Aucune des propositions d'Easter-Egg n'est la bonne   ::): 

@ Natiy : ça s'annonce bien   :;):

----------


## Mephisto

Bon, considérez que je rentre dans le game.  :Cigare:

----------


## Naity

> @ Natiy : ça s'annonce bien


Plus qu'une 15aine de minutes et le rendering est fini  :;): 

Du coup, pendant le render, j'ai pris la liberte d'en faire un second (ca va plus vite une fois l'outil pris en main  ::lol::  )

----------


## Naity

Here we go: "Stay Awhile and Listen"


Scene cree avec Mecabricks et dispo a l'adresse suivante: http://www.mecabricks.com/en/models/Z79a8gEwv8w
Rendu fait avec Blender en utilisant le pack HDR de zbyg: http://zbyg.deviantart.com/art/HDRi-Pack-3-112847728
Image hostee sur mon DA: http://naitydhimdarell.deviantart.co...Camp-600744227

Une seconde participation est en cours de rendering. Si le resultat est bon, elle devrait arriver d'ici 4 heures  :;): 

A+

----------


## dglacet

Mecabricks est pas mal, cependant son inventaire n'est pas encore le plus complet. Le bon point, c'est un français qui créé le soft il le met à jours très régulièrement. Les possibilité de rendus par la suite sont plutôt bon en passant via blender. Il y a un très bon tuto sur le forum de mecabricks.

Pour ma part, le plus souvent je modélise sur LDD qui est beaucoup plus intuitif quand on a pris le coup. Si je vais faire un rendu, j'importe ensuite sur MB puis blender. En voici un exemple : (bien sur ça ne fait pas partie du concours  :;):  )

Rendering test by dorian glacet, sur Flickr

----------


## Naity

> Pour ma part, le plus souvent je modélise sur LDD qui est beaucoup plus intuitif quand on a pris le coup. Si je vais faire un rendu, j'importe ensuite sur MB puis blender. En voici un exemple : (bien sur ça ne fait pas partie du concours  )


Ouais, j'ai vu ca. Rien que le fait (completement revolutionnaire) de pouvoir emboiter les briques est genial dans LDD. Dans Mecabricks, tant que tu emboite des briques similaires (1x1 sur 1x1 oou 2x2 sur 2x2) ca va, Mais des que tu sors de ca (1x1 sur 2x1) ca s'emboite pas. J'ose meme pas imaginer la galere pour creer ton module lunaire sous Mecabricks (sis tente que ce soit possible). 

Aniway, c'est la premiere fois que je retouche des legos depuis... pfiouuuu, 20 ans je dirais. Sortir un chef d'oeuvre de construction comme ce que tu as fait... Way out of my league. Chapeau l'artiste  :;):

----------


## Saito Gray

> Ouais, j'ai vu ca. Rien que le fait (completement revolutionnaire) de pouvoir emboiter les briques est genial dans LDD. Dans Mecabricks, tant que tu emboite des briques similaires (1x1 sur 1x1 oou 2x2 sur 2x2) ca va, Mais des que tu sors de ca (1x1 sur 2x1) ca s'emboite pas. J'ose meme pas imaginer la galere pour creer ton module lunaire sous Mecabricks (sis tente que ce soit possible).


Oui enfin là c'est surtout que tu n'as pas compris comment fonctionne le logiciel.

Pour avoir testé les deux après plusieurs semaines sur LDD j'ai direct switché sur Mecabrick.
On perd la fonction gadget de l'emboitable de briques (qui au final cause plus de problème qu'autre chose sur LDD) et on gagne une vraie liberté de mouvement avec une grille précise qui permet de faire tout ce que l'on souhaite.
LDD limite beaucoup les techniques de construction un peu spéciale, de même construire en diagonale est quasiment impossible sur LDD.

Mecabrick permet de faire tout ça les doigts dans le nez, il suffit juste de comprendre son système de point d'ancrage (ce que tu n'as apparemment pas comprit Naity) et la suite est enfantine.
Le seul point ou LDD faits mieux c'est au niveau des flexibles, plus faciles à gérer.

Le logiciel permet de faire le Super Star Destroyer sans problème par exemple : http://mecabricks.com/en/models/4qxv41zdadJ

----------


## Naity

> Mecabrick permet de faire tout ça les doigts dans le nez, il suffit juste de comprendre son système de point d'ancrage (ce que tu n'as apparemment pas comprit Naity) et la suite est enfantine.


Effectivement. Si tas un bon tuto, je prend  :;):

----------


## Saito Gray

> Effectivement. Si tas un bon tuto, je prend


La chaine YouTube de Mecabrick a tout ce qu'il faut pour toi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsDczg1pOFc

----------


## Naity

Merci  ::wub:: 

Wow, j'avais effectivement regarde ce tuto trop vite. Je me rend compte que je me suis parfois mechamment complique la vie pour rien. Re-merci  :;):

----------


## Swiier

J'ai bien un projet de construction (en préparation et en préproduction) mais j'ai peur de me prendre au jeu et de passer ma vie sur le logiciel après :/

----------


## dglacet

Toute lutte est futile  ::trollface::

----------


## picturapoesis

Amoureux des gros pixels bonsoir.
Pas de retouches si ce n'est l'effacement de la grille.
100% lego-friendly  ::): 




Edit:
et les images de référence utilisées :

----------


## Diwydiant

Super bien fait  ::o:

----------


## Naity

Second Round: "Lego Mario, behind the scenes"


Scene cree avec Mecabricks et dispo a l'adresse suivante: http://www.mecabricks.com/en/models/P7l2BR8q20N
Rendu fait avec Blender en utilisant le pack HDR de zbyg: http://zbyg.deviantart.com/art/HDRi-Pack-3-112847728
Image hostee sur mon DA: http://naitydhimdarell.deviantart.co...enes-601061163

Voili voilou  :;): 

Pour le coup je suis assez content du resultat (et des qqs textures faites a la main ^^). J'ai deux/trois autres trucs plus ou moins en cours, histoire d'explorer les possibilitees du schmilblick  ::lol::  . Mais je pense que ce sera ma participation principale. Je doute ques les autres petits trucs soient aussi cool sans etre une reprise de la meme idee  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

> Second Round: "Lego Mario, behind the scenes"





Superbe idée.

----------


## Naity

> http://images-cdn.moviepilot.com/ima...gif-150262.gif
> 
> 
> Superbe idée.


Merciiiiii  :Mellow2:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Second Round: "Lego Mario, behind the scenes"


Rhaaaahputainmonidee  ::(: 

Super bien réalisé ceci dit, je suis jalouse. Bon, va falloir que trouve autre chose.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Rhaaaahputainmonidee 
> 
> Super bien réalisé ceci dit, je suis jalouse. Bon, va falloir que trouve autre chose.


Ou faire mieux   :;):

----------


## Naity

> Bon, va falloir que trouve autre chose.


Ou tu poste la tienne et si un de nous deux gage, on partage  ::):

----------


## Naity

Un autre pour le fun. Le concept est pas abouti... mais comme j'ai pas de concept, je garde ca sous le coude au cas ou.

Si certaines parties interresse des gens (genre chell, les portals ou la texture maison pour brique 2x2) faites signe, je epux faire tourner (sauf si je trouve une idee drole d'ici la ^^)

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Bon mossieur, va falloir vous arreter de regarder dans mon cerveau la maintenant... je me demande meme si t'as pas une webcam sur mon bureau...  :tired:

----------


## Naity

> Bon mossieur, va falloir vous arreter de regarder dans mon cerveau la maintenant... je me demande meme si t'as pas une webcam sur mon bureau...


Damn. Tu l'as trouvee  ::(:  

Ceci dit tu peux continuer sur Portal, y'a moyen de faire plus que ca  :;):

----------


## Evilblacksheep

pour portal mon idée etait un peu differente mais j'ai que des croquis car j'ai pas toutes les pieces qu'il me faut pour faire ce a quoi je pensais, et pas encore de logiciel installé, je verrais ca demain

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et surtout, pour Portal, le Portal Gun existe :

----------


## Flubber

Le cube aussi ^^

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je n'ai toujours pas monté les miens.

----------


## Flubber

> Je n'ai toujours pas monté les miens.




D'ailleurs, c'est hors sujet, mais le level Portal de Lego Dimension est très sympatoche.

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai acheté le set alors que je n'ai pas le jeu.  ::P:

----------


## Flubber

> J'ai acheté le set alors que je n'ai pas le jeu.

----------


## PrinceGITS

En même temps, il serait sorti sur PC, ça aurait été instabuy.

----------


## Naity

> Et surtout, pour Portal, le Portal Gun existe :
> http://img.bricklink.com/PL/bb674pb01.jpg


Ouais, mais faut avoir de vraies briques ^^. 

A la base j'ai surtout fait le niveau portal pour tester ls différents types de rendus pour shader d'emission sous Blender et pour tenter de texturer une brique. De ce que j'ai vu, je ne crois pas que le potal gun existe sous Mecabriques (ou j'ai mal vu).

Et puis il est très bien mon Portal Gun fait avec une caméra  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

J'avais commencé un truc sur la base de :


Et ça donnait quelque chose comme ça :


Mais le logiciel est tellement chiant par rapport à la manipulation des lego que je vais laisser tomber.

----------


## Diwydiant

Pourtant il y a de l'idée   ::): 

Il ne te reste plus qu'à utiliser de vraies briques, alors   :;):

----------


## Naity

Je trouve l'idée énorme! T'es sûr que tu veux l'abandonner? 

...Nan parceque sinon je te "l'emprunte"  ::ninja:: 

(Non en vrai c'est pas du vol... enfin pas trop... enfin un peu quand même. J'y avait pensé avant hier, mais j'avais pas trouvé comment bien représenter le Shoryuken de ken. Et ta solution est hyper classe  :Cigare:  )

----------


## purEcontact

Fais-toi plaisir !
Par contre, j'ai pas sauvé le fichier : si tu veux le faire sur le logiciel lego, faudra tout recommencer !  ::ninja:: 

Pour le trivia, la flamme est tenue par un technicien planqué dans le décor (on voit le contour des briques où il est planqué).

----------


## Naity

> Fais-toi plaisir !
> Par contre, j'ai pas sauvé le fichier : si tu veux le faire sur le logiciel lego, faudra tout recommencer ! 
> 
> Pour le trivia, la flamme est tenue par un technicien planqué dans le décor (on voit le contour des briques où il est planqué).


Merci  ::wub::  

Je m'y colle.

----------


## Naity

> Fais-toi plaisir !
> Par contre, j'ai pas sauvé le fichier : si tu veux le faire sur le logiciel lego, faudra tout recommencer ! 
> 
> Pour le trivia, la flamme est tenue par un technicien planqué dans le décor (on voit le contour des briques où il est planqué).


Pour info, pre-rendering, ca donne a peu pres ca:


Je ferais un render demain soir.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai re-render le mario en corrigeant un bug de texture et en integrant le M a la casquette. Je vais editer mon poste precedent.

----------


## Mephisto

> Second Round: "Lego Mario, behind the scenes"
> 
> http://orig01.deviantart.net/fa0b/f/...ll-d9xutrf.png
> Scene cree avec Mecabricks et dispo a l'adresse suivante: http://www.mecabricks.com/en/models/P7l2BR8q20N
> Rendu fait avec Blender en utilisant le pack HDR de zbyg: http://zbyg.deviantart.com/art/HDRi-Pack-3-112847728
> Image hostee sur mon DA: http://naitydhimdarell.deviantart.co...enes-601061163
> 
> Voili voilou 
> 
> Pour le coup je suis assez content du resultat (et des qqs textures faites a la main ^^). J'ai deux/trois autres trucs plus ou moins en cours, histoire d'explorer les possibilitees du schmilblick  . Mais je pense que ce sera ma participation principale. Je doute ques les autres petits trucs soient aussi cool sans etre une reprise de la meme idee


Très chouette !  ::):

----------


## dglacet

Ah ben voilà des créations sympas!!! Continuez les gars, faites nous rêver  :;):

----------


## MoB

> Ah ben voilà des créations sympas!!! Continue mon gars, fait nous rêver


/fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## Naity

> /fixed


Attend de voir la seconde participation de picturapoesis, tu vas pleurer tellement c'est beau  ::'(:

----------


## picturapoesis

Bon, je viens de perdre deux jours de taf sur mecabricks au lieu de bosser, merci canard PC  :^_^: 
Mais je suis content du résultat.
J'ai attaqué avec de la 2D (Blanka et Dhalsim dans le bonus level de Streetfighter 2). Maintenant que je sais à peu près utiliser le logiciel, passage à la 3D; et là ça rigole moins. 
Déjà le soft lag à mort. À tel point qu'il faudra excuser les imperfections sur le terrain, j'y voyais vraiment plus rien...

L'ossature du kart a été repompé sur un modèle existant. Le reste est fait maison, ça sent bon le saucisson.
C'est un diorama caricatural en hommage à une célèbre licence, je ne vous fait pas l'affront de vous dire ce que c'est  ::): 







Le modèle est visible sur mecabricks, ça rame étonnement bcp moins en mode preview.
Post-production : Rien, à part le rendu et la saturation des couleurs. 
Blocs et textures tous directement issus de Mecabricks.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Super !

Malgré les petits soucis d'échelle.  :;):

----------


## Naity

> Super !
> 
> Malgré les petits soucis d'échelle.


Nope, c'est la Mega Carapace du prochain Mario Koart  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Si on veut être un peu plus à l'échelle, il faudrait transformer la carapace en Bill-balle.

----------


## picturapoesis

Haha, ouais hein; il fera moins le mario-le quand il va se la prendre celle-ci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si on veut être un peu plus à l'échelle, il faudrait transformer la carapace en Bill-balle.


Sauf que je veux pas être plus à l'échelle :D Le boulet, c'était l'idée au départ. Mais j'ai réalisé que je préférais m'amuser avec une carapace rouge de la taille d'un semi-remorque, qui foutrait les miquettes à Mario. C'est plus drôle comme ça. Enfin, c'est mon avis  ::):

----------


## ducon

Je vais voir ce que je peux faire avec les Legos de tilapia.  ::siffle::

----------


## Naity

> Bon, je viens de perdre deux jours de taf sur mecabricks au lieu de bosser, merci canard PC


Chanceux. La CG embarquée de mon Laptop ne supporte pas WebGL et n'est pas assez puissante pour faire du rendering.

----------


## Flad

> Je vais voir ce que je peux faire avec les Legos de tilapia.


Oh oui !!!
J'ai hâte de voir 



> E1M7, la boule bleue était sur le pilier


En Lego friends  ::lol::

----------


## Mephisto

> Bon, je viens de perdre deux jours de taf sur mecabricks au lieu de bosser, merci canard PC 
> Mais je suis content du résultat.
> J'ai attaqué avec de la 2D (Blanka et Dhalsim dans le bonus level de Streetfighter 2). Maintenant que je sais à peu près utiliser le logiciel, passage à la 3D; et là ça rigole moins. 
> Déjà le soft lag à mort. À tel point qu'il faudra excuser les imperfections sur le terrain, j'y voyais vraiment plus rien...
> 
> L'ossature du kart a été repompé sur un modèle existant. Le reste est fait maison, ça sent bon le saucisson.
> C'est un diorama caricatural en hommage à une célèbre licence, je ne vous fait pas l'affront de vous dire ce que c'est 
> 
> http://www.picturapoesis.com/documen...ariokart-2.jpg
> ...

----------


## ducon

> J'ai hâte de voir 
> 
> En Lego friends


 ::lol::

----------


## picturapoesis

> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/...13/306/2dd.jpg


Oui, c'était aussi mon état ce matin. J'ai sué des os des doigts.

----------


## Mephisto

Tu m'étonnes, y a du niveau. Je vais devoir me surpasser.

----------


## ian0delond

Toute les participation sont  :Clap:

----------


## picturapoesis

Quelqu'un parvient à charger mecabricks.com ? Chez moi il est planté :/

----------


## Naity

> Quelqu'un parvient à charger mecabricks.com ? Chez moi il est planté :/


Pareil. J'espere que ca a sauve mon progres...  ::'(:

----------


## Saito Gray

Malheureusement c'est OVH qui déconne.

----------


## Naity

He is back 8)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

picturapoesis, tu as fait tes render sur quoi?

----------


## picturapoesis

Oui, c'est revenu. tout a l'air sauvegardé. Haaa OVH...

Naity : Sous Keyshot 4  :;):

----------


## Naity

> J'avais commencé un truc sur la base de :
> https://alt-geek.com/img/cms/images%...ghter%20II.jpg
> [/url]


Du coup, j'en ai fait qqchose comme ca, a ta gloire!

Sur Mecabricks: http://www.mecabricks.com/en/models/3Lkj9JgRvAp
Sur Deviantart: http://naitydhimdarell.deviantart.co...er-2-601335358

----------


## picturapoesis

C'est bien, c'est Ryu qui gagne. 
Un homme de goût, à n'en pas douter.

----------


## Naity

> C'est bien, c'est Ryu qui gagne. 
> Un homme de goût, à n'en pas douter.


SF c'est un jeu de bonhomme. Desole Ken, pas de place pour les blondasses  :Cigare:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je comptais participer mais le niveau est très élevé !
Je sens que ça va être compliqué pour moi.

----------


## MoB

Pareil. Entre les rendus en 3D via des logiciels,  les applications de textures et tout le reste je pense que je vais laisser tomber.

----------


## Vader_666

> Pareil. Entre les rendus en 3D via des logiciels,  les applications de textures et tout le reste je pense que je vais laisser tomber.


Je ne crois pas non.

----------


## Naity

> Pareil. Entre les rendus en 3D via des logiciels,  les applications de textures et tout le reste je pense que je vais laisser tomber.





> Je comptais participer mais le niveau est très élevé !
> Je sens que ça va être compliqué pour moi.


No way! Viendez  ::lol:: 

Perso je trouve ca fun et ca m'éclate de passer du temps sou Blnder (plus que de faie des legos en fait  ::ninja::  ) mais si j'en réfère au post de Flubber en page 2, ca comptera pas vraiment dans le classement final. Citation originale:




> Envoyé par Naity
> 
> 
> Au passage, je viens faire mon chieur:
> 
> 1- Les montages (type image de titre) sont-ils autorisés?
> 2- Les montages composés uniquement de légos sont ils autorisés (exemple, au hasard, je reproduit une scène grace a Lego Digital Designer et crée un second layout pour l'UI et superpose les deux)
> 3- Le texte est-il autorisé? (exemple: dialogues)
> 4- Les animations (gif) ou vidéos sont-elles autorisées?
> ...

----------


## purEcontact

> Du coup, j'en ai fait qqchose comme ca, a ta gloire!


 ::lol::

----------


## Naity

J'ai rebosse un peu mon Portal. Feat. un lapin de couly.



Sur Mecabricks: http://www.mecabricks.com/en/models/beDa5mVXazg
Sur Deviantart: http://naitydhimdarell.deviantart.co...rtal-601410562

----------


## picturapoesis

Nouvel hommage - je vous laisse deviner à quelle licence. J'espère qu'il vous plaira  ::): 







Le premier vaisseau (jaune et bleu) est relativement fidèle à ceux de la licence. Le second (rouge et blanc) est plus personnel.
Liens vers les scènes sur mecabricks : scène complète, vaisseau1, vaisseau2.

Post-production : toujours rien, à part le rendu externalisé (pour info, Mecabricks permet l'export de fichiers) et une teinte/saturation toute simple.

----------


## Naity

Dejà dit sur Mecabricks, mais  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Taro

Je vais peut-être tenter dans l'univers de The Witcher :

----------


## Naity

> Naity : Sous Keyshot 4


Damn, j'ai regarde, il est cher le bidule  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vais peut-être tenter dans l'univers de The Witcher :
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/900391TaroCPCLego.png


Ca rend vachement bien  ::wub::

----------


## picturapoesis

> Je vais peut-être tenter dans l'univers de The Witcher :
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/900391TaroCPCLego.png


Hooo, Gerhard  ::love:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Damn, j'ai regarde, il est cher le bidule


C'est sûr que tu ne l'achètes pas pour un concours de legos, mais son prix n'est pas exorbitant si t'en as l'utilisation, à vrai dire. Même si ce n'est pas mon cas (Merci le co-working \o/, j'utilise la licence d'un pote)
PS : De mémoire la version d'évaluation permet d'importer et de faire des rendus. À vérifier.

----------


## Naity

> C'est sûr que tu ne l'achètes pas pour un concours de legos, mais son prix n'est pas exorbitant si t'en as l'utilisation, à vrai dire. Même si ce n'est pas mon cas (Merci le co-working \o/, j'utilise la licence d'un pote)
> PS : De mémoire la version d'évaluation permet d'importer et de faire des rendus. À vérifier.


Mouais. Ou je reste sous Blender  ::P:  . Les rendus mettent 3 plombes mais il est gratos et j'en ai pas l'utilisation sinon ^^

----------


## picturapoesis

Tout à fait  ::):  tes rendus sont nickels  ::): 
D'ailleurs, Keyshot n'apporte rien, si ce n'est la rapidité (une min max pour ceux montrés ici).

----------


## Taro

> Ca rend vachement bien


Merci !

Je vais peut-être me tenter la scène des bains elfiques du deuxième opus :

----------


## picturapoesis

\o/ Lego 18+ \o/

----------


## Taro

::trollface::

----------


## Naity

> Tout à fait  tes rendus sont nickels 
> D'ailleurs, Keyshot n'apporte rien, si ce n'est la rapidité (une min max pour ceux montrés ici).


La rapidite c'est beaucoup. Surtout quand tu tattones. La j'essaie d'ajouter un effet de "liquide" sur les briques "eau" de ma scene de Zelda, mais je vais laisser tomber: 6h de rendu pour la scene complete apres chaque essai, c'est optimisable mais ca restera long. Meme constant pour essayer differentes textures d'environnement. C'est pour ca que je te demandais: si tu pouvais pondre la scene et 4 rendus en une journee, c'est que les rendu pouvaient aller assez vite  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci !
> 
> Je vais peut-être me tenter la scène des bains elfiques du deuxième opus :
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/945596ElvenBath.png


Enfin du stupre! Tu construit sous LDD ou Mecabricks?

----------


## Taro

> Enfin du stupre! Tu construit sous LDD ou Mecabricks?


Aucun des deux  :Cigare: 

Je pense que je vais faire plusieurs petites scènes pour ne pas me lasser et ainsi retranscrire plusieurs aspects de l'univers du petit Geralt.
Voici donc la scène des bains elfiques :

----------


## Taro

Du coup, j'ai refait le rendu de ma première scène, avec différents angles de vue :

----------


## Naity

Yennfer est meme pas a oilpe #deception  ::'(:

----------


## Taro

C'est Triss. Hérétique. Yennefer n'apparait pas vraiment dans le II.  :tired:

----------


## Naity

> C'est Triss. Hérétique. Yennefer n'apparait pas vraiment dans le II.


Shame on me  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, mettez vous dans l'ambiance:





Fait sous Mecabricks: http://mecabricks.com/en/models/LGVjKLk3vnz

Je vais faire d'autres rendus sous d'autres points de vue. Celui la est proche de l'angle de vue original dans le jeu  :;):

----------


## Taro

Pas mal !  ::):

----------


## Flubber

Et bah ça bosse dur ce week-end, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## Naity

Pas de repos pour les braves  :Cigare:

----------


## RomTaka

Les créateurs font tourner leurs machines et leurs cerveaux pour pondre de superbes tableaux 3D, bravo à eux.
Perso, j'ai pas lâché cette histoire d'easter-egg (je viens de lire Player One, ceci explique peut-être cela...).

Donc, je pense qu'effectivement, la solution se trouve dans ces chiffres qui n'ont pas été mis là par hasard.

Et je (re-)découvre que Canard PC est né en novembre 2003, donc, va bientôt avoir 13 ans => d'où le _13+_ ?

Après, concernant le _141110_, comme déjà relevé, est-ce que c'est une date (14/11/10, 10/11/14) ?
Peut-être que c'est l'âge mental des 5 protagonistes en haut de l'image (Doc TB, Casque Noir et Pipomantis, Ivan et Kahn Lusth : oui, 3 âges mentaux pour 5 personnes, cela veut dire que certains partagent le même âge mental... ou ont 0 d'âge mental !)...  ::trollface::

----------


## Flubber

13+ c'est effectivement pour l'age du magazine, mais c'est vraiment le 141110 qu'il faut regarder.

----------


## picturapoesis

Wow très classes la scène du bain et le niveau de Zelda!
Et ce coup-ci sans ajout de 3D non-estampillées Lego  ::):  c'est quand même plus classe comme ça ! Bravo !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

14 11 10; ce serait pas les mensurations du lapin ?

----------


## Naity

> Et ce coup-ci sans ajout de 3D non-estampillées Lego  c'est quand même plus classe comme ça ! Bravo !


Ne crie pas victoire trop vite. Moi j'aime bien les modifications  ::P:  Alors j'en ai rajoute pour le prochain rendu  ::P: 

Apres c'est quoi que tu appelles de la 3D non lego? Car jusqu'a present je n'ai joue que sur le materiau des textures, je n'ai pas ajoute de modeles 3D non lego ni tweake un modele de base  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

> 14 11 10; ce serait pas les mensurations du lapin ?


Effectivement !

Ce n'est pas les mensurations du lapin   ::P: 


Que j'ai réalisé avec amour pour ce concours, par ailleurs  :B): 

Mais j'ai honte, en voyant ce que vous êtes capable de produire  ::unsure::

----------


## picturapoesis

Ha bah j'ai parlé trop vite Naity ! Et oui je sais bien que tu bâtis tout avec tes petites mains, j'ai vu tes prods sur mecabricks  ::):  En effet je parlais juste des décos / effets de lumières, toussa.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> [...] lapin  
> Que j'ai réalisé avec amour pour ce concours, par ailleurs 
> Mais j'ai honte, en voyant ce que vous êtes capable de produire


Ouais on s'est bien énervé... Mais bravo quand même pour le lapin ! Il est bien classe, surtout qu'il tient en pile-poil 200 briques alors que nos prods pour le moment avoisinent les 2.000 :D)

----------


## Naity

> Ouais on s'est bien énervé... Mais bravo quand même pour le lapin ! Il est bien classe, surtout qu'il tient en pile-poil 200 briques alors que nos prods pour le moment avoisinent les 2.000 :D)


Haha, bonne idee, je vais faire une scene avec pas beaucoup de briques!!!

----------


## Taro

> Wow très classes la scène du bain et le niveau de Zelda!


Merci !  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Geralt nous fait un petit passage par les marais de la région de Velen :

----------


## picturapoesis

Bien vu la rivière avec ses berges turquoises et les talus plus clairs ; ça rend bien l'effet  ::): 
Les roseaux, ce sont des pièces legit ? Sur quel soft tu bosses ?

----------


## Naity

> Bien vu la rivière avec ses berges turquoises et les talus plus clairs ; ça rend bien l'effet 
> Les roseaux, ce sont des pièces legit ? Sur quel soft tu bosses ?


Ouais, les roseau sont legit. Piece 3741: http://alpha.bricklink.com/pages/clo...age?P=3741#T=C

----------


## Naity

> Sur quel soft tu bosses ?


Ca m'interresse aussi. Ceci dit, je trouve ca cool que, etant donne qu'on utilise des soft differents, le resultat en matiere de texture et d'eclairage difffere de maniere a rendre nos constructions diffferentes (j'entend par la qu'on peut reconnaitre les tiennes, celles de taronyu ou les miennes sans avoir besoin de regarder le pseudo)

----------


## picturapoesis

C'est clair  ::): 
Quant aux roseaux, je parlais des espèces de trônes de fer là  :;):  pas des petits.

----------


## Naity

Piece 6064: http://brickset.com/parts/design-6064
 :;): 

Je voulais els utiliser pour les buissons de Zelda, mais ils etaient tro gros, j'aurais du refaire le chateau integralement pour les utiliser.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, concernant l'abus d'utilisation de milliers de briques, j'ai un 23 pieces en cours de rendering  ::lol::

----------


## Taro

> Bien vu la rivière avec ses berges turquoises et les talus plus clairs ; ça rend bien l'effet 
> Les roseaux, ce sont des pièces legit ? Sur quel soft tu bosses ?


Merci !  ::): 

Toutes les pièces sont officielles. Je bosse avec la suite logicielle du projet LDraw, principalement MLCad (construction), LDView (visualisation, export), et bien sûr Pov-Ray (rendu).




> Ca m'interresse aussi. Ceci dit, je trouve ca cool que, etant donne qu'on utilise des soft differents, le resultat en matiere de texture et d'eclairage difffere de maniere a rendre nos constructions diffferentes (j'entend par la qu'on peut reconnaitre les tiennes, celles de taronyu ou les miennes sans avoir besoin de regarder le pseudo)


La réponse est maintenant révélée  :Cigare: 

En effet, nos rendus sont reconnaissables de par leurs apparences respectives.




> Sinon, concernant l'abus d'utilisation de milliers de briques, j'ai un 23 pieces en cours de rendering


Je ne sais pas pourquoi vos rendus vous prennent si longtemps !

Les miens se font à l'ordre de la seconde (une seconde environ pour les plus légers, quelques secondes pour les plus lourds).  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai commencé une scène de poker aux dès à Loc Muinne (The Witcher II) :

----------


## Naity

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi vos rendus vous prennent si longtemps !


J'utilise 1000 echantillons pour le rendu de chaque pixel car j'ai quelquechose a compenser.  :Cigare:

----------


## Taro

Certains compensent avec le hardware (dont moi  :Indeed:  ), d'autres avec le rendu... Chacun ses goûts  :Prey:

----------


## Saito Gray

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi vos rendus vous prennent si longtemps !


On utilise Cycle de Blender. Un super bon moteur de rendu qui calcule comment se comporte la lumière, mais qui en contrepartie est assez long.

Avec le template de Mecabrick on arrive a des rendus quasi photorealiste, mais ça met  facilement 2 ou 3 heures a calculer l'image sur un i7, surtout si on utilise plus de sample ou une résolution un peu grande.

----------


## Naity

> Ha bah j'ai parlé trop vite Naity !


Et voila, le desastre est arrive!

----------


## Naity

Render du "27 briques" lui aussi fini...  ::ninja::

----------


## Lukino

> 13+ c'est effectivement pour l'age du magazine, mais c'est vraiment le 141110 qu'il faut regarder.


Je pensais que c'était le numéro d'un thread CPC: e.g. forum.canardpc.com/threads/141110 mais à priori c'est pas pour tout de suite  ::P: 

J'ai également cherché comment Lego choisissait les numéros de leur boîte et voir si "141110" pouvait correspondre à quelque chose, mais rien de ce côté là.

Edit: C'est le temps que Diwydiant a eu besoin pour créet le Lapin Couly: 14heures 11minutes et 10secondes ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Edit: C'est le temps que Diwydiant a eu besoin pour créet le Lapin Couly: 14heures 11minutes et 10secondes ?


Même pas...  :B): 

Il m'a fallu bien plus  ::unsure::

----------


## picturapoesis

Ok pour les buissons, merci de l'info !

Taronyu, c'est vraiment classe cette suite de dioramas dans le même univers  ::):  Faudra que tu les repostes tous ds un même post à la fin  ::): 

Naity, bien joué le coup du tetris  ::):  Je n'ai toujours pas eu le temps de me remettre à Pacman et Spaceinvaders, mais ça viendra le we prochain je pense  ::):

----------


## Taro

> On utilise Cycle de Blender. Un super bon moteur de rendu qui calcule comment se comporte la lumière, mais qui en contrepartie est assez long.
> 
> Avec le template de Mecabrick on arrive a des rendus quasi photorealiste, mais ça met  facilement 2 ou 3 heures a calculer l'image sur un i7, surtout si on utilise plus de sample ou une résolution un peu grande.


Je connais. Il est d'ailleurs possible de l'accélérer avec CUDA (et plus récemment avec OpenCL me semble-t-il), je me demande combien de temps ça prendrait sur mes deux cartes graphiques.  ::): 




> Et voila, le desastre est arrive!
> 
> http://orig13.deviantart.net/37e4/f/...ll-d9ygcba.png


Il a osé  ::lol:: 




> Taronyu, c'est vraiment classe cette suite de dioramas dans le même univers  Faudra que tu les repostes tous ds un même post à la fin


Merci beaucoup ! C'est encourageant  :^_^: 
Entendu, je referai un post final comprenant tout, une fois que j'aurai envoyé ma contribution aux géants verts.

----------


## Naity

> Naity, bien joué le coup du tetris  Je n'ai toujours pas eu le temps de me remettre à Pacman et Spaceinvaders, mais ça viendra le we prochain je pense


C'est pas Tetris, c'est Thomas Was Alone, un jeu inde pseudo profond qui pete plus haut que son posterieur  ::P:  



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il a osé


 :Cigare: 

Ca te plait?  ::wub:: 

pour la route, un dernier render du chateau avant de passer a la suite.

----------


## Lukino

> Même pas... 
> 
> Il m'a fallu bien plus


Ah zut, j'ai pas mis les bonnes unités alors: 14jours 11heures et 10minutes  (<-- représentation de l'ironie).

----------


## Taro

> Ca te plait?


Tellement  :Cigare:

----------


## dglacet

En hors concours bien entendu, je ne peux pas m'empêcher tout de même de jouer sur le thème, du coup je repose les pattes sur LDD pour un truc que j'avais commencé :

WIP - Unforeseen consequences by dorian glacet, sur Flickr

J'espère pouvoir le finaliser à temps (mais je précise bien, hors concours  :;):  )

----------


## Naity

> En hors concours bien entendu, je ne peux pas m'empêcher tout de même de jouer sur le thème, du coup je repose les pattes sur LDD pour un truc que j'avais commencé :
> 
> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1679/...3bc663be_c.jpgWIP - Unforeseen consequences by dorian glacet, sur Flickr
> 
> J'espère pouvoir le finaliser à temps (mais je précise bien, hors concours  )


 ::O:  
...
 :Mellow2:  ::wub:: 
...
 ::w00t:: 
...
 ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(: 

C'est quand meme 'achement beau.

----------


## dglacet

Merci  :;): 

Et finalement ça n'avance pas si mal... faudra ensuite que je passe sous mecabricks pour d'autres choses et je commencerai le rendering via blender  ::):

----------


## Naity

Tes constructions mecabriques sont publiqes? Je les trouve pas pour leur donner la tonne de like qu'elles meritent.

----------


## dglacet

Je ne fais pas sous mecabricks mais sous LDD. J'utilise mecabricks seulement par la suite en important depuis LDD pour ensuite exporter vers blender et faire un rendu. Je reste en général sous LDD car je maîtrise plutôt bien son interface et j'y ai mes habitudes.

----------


## Naity

> Je ne fais pas sous mecabricks mais sous LDD. J'utilise mecabricks seulement par la suite en important depuis LDD pour ensuite exporter vers blender et faire un rendu. Je reste en général sous LDD car je maîtrise plutôt bien son interface et j'y ai mes habitudes.


Oui, j'avais compris ca. Mais il me semble que tu disait que tu importes tes oeuvres LDD sous Mecarique avant le rendering. Si c'est la cas, tu peux aussi les partager la bas, non?

----------


## dglacet

Oui c'est vrai. Je crois que j'en ai deux ou trois en partage

----------


## Naity

Le p'tit nouveau. Un premier rendu garanti 100% sans OGM pour faire plaisir a  picturapoesis. Le second arrivera plus tard, et sera degueulasse, avec des effets de lumiere immondes et des textures cracra faites sous paint  ::wub::  . C'est inspire du niveau 32 du second volet de la serie.

----------


## Diwydiant

Serious Sam ? Doom ?

Méga idée, en tout cas   ::o:

----------


## Naity

> Serious Sam ? Doom ?
> 
> Méga idée, en tout cas


Doom (meme si on pourrait presqure prendre l'Imp pour un beheaded kamikaze et que le zombieman est generique, le reste est pas present dans le bestiaire de Serious Sam  :;):  ). Et attend de voir la version HD avec les effets speciaux  ::trollface::  
(Blender me dit plus que 7h de rendering  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Taro

J'ai finalisé la scènette suivante : le Poker aux dés à Loc Muinne (acte final de The Witcher II).  ::): 
Vous en pensez quoi les canards ?

----------


## ducon

Dans Grosse (map32), il n’y a qu’un cyberdémon et des nazis.  :;):

----------


## Naity

> Dans Grosse (map32), il n’y a qu’un cyberdémon et des nazis.


Oui, et des svastikas sur les murs et le pov' commander keen tout mort pendu. D'ou le "inspire de". Et c'est normalement une map fermee, mais pas moyen d'avoir un rendu potable avec le plafond. Du coup j'ai du le virer. Bref, il reste plus grand chose de Grosse, si ce n'estles gros pilliers, les murs rouges et les flambeaux verts ^^

EDIT: Tu aura le droit a encore plus d'heresie dans le second rendu: Le marine qui saigne du nez alors que sa vie est a 100% et une carte magnetique rouge alors qu'il n'y en a pas dans le niveau. pour cette heresie je demande le fouet  ::ninja:: 

EFIT 2: Par contre, tu verras, je trouve le rendu final de l'Arch-vile super chouette  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous en pensez quoi les canards ?


J'en pense qu'on en veux plus  ::P:  

Ta serie Witcher est super chouette  ::):

----------


## Taro

> J'en pense qu'on en veux plus  
> 
> Ta serie Witcher est super chouette


Super, merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Naity

Seconde offrande aux demons de Mars, cette fois ci avec plein d'effets pas du tout homologues Lego  ::lol::  . J'ai fait le rendu en 2560 * 1440 donc ca passe fullscreen sur votre 27" de bourgeois pour peu que vous ouvriez l'image dans un nouvel onglet.



Construction sous Mecabricks: http://mecabricks.com/en/models/r0DvYy8Qv9e

----------


## picturapoesis

Ca s'excite drôlement le week-end par ici !

Dglacet : putain.... Le niveau de détail que tu parviens à suggérer me laisse pantois.

Naity, âme perdue, infidèle égaré, je te guiderai sur les chemins de la vérité, qui mènent au Grand Legit. Mais sinon c clair que tes effets donnent du cachet au niveau de Doom  ::): 

Taronuy, il est nickel comme ça  ::):  Les dés et les pièces sont juste sublimes  ::):

----------


## Naity

> c clair que tes effets donnent du cachet au niveau de Doom


Rejoins le cote obscur de la texture  ::trollface::

----------


## Taro

> Taronuy, il est nickel comme ça  Les dés et les pièces sont juste sublimes


C'est Taronyu, mais merci, c'est super sympa  :^_^:  vos retours sont encourageants !  ::): 

Et donc comme vous me motivez je me suis attaqué à la scène sous la tente au début du deuxième opus. Oui oui, celle là aussi est 18+ en théorie mais l'adaptation restera tous publics.  ::ninja::

----------


## MoB

Plop ici.

Voici un extrait de ma maigre contribution.
C'est encore en cours et ce malgré les déjà presque 10h passé dessus.



Il y a encore du boulot, beaucoup ... trop.


Et des tests aussi, plus ou moins concluant. Le plus énervant étant de voir les pièces disparaître en les important sous Meca ... comme la grille au fond.




En espérant que cela soit au moins assez représentatif du truc  ::unsure::

----------


## Taro

Wow putain  ::o: 

Dust dans Counter Strike ?

----------


## MoB

Dust II dans CS GO oui.

----------


## Diwydiant

Sublime   ::o:

----------


## Naity

Diwi, tu voudras une résumé par Mail à la fin? Ou les trucs disséminés sur le toppic te suffisent?

----------


## CptProut

Bordel ce level  :Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Diwi, tu voudras une résumé par Mail à la fin? Ou les trucs disséminés sur le toppic te suffisent?


Je vais écumer le topic pour récupérer les différentes participations, pour tout avoir sous la main pour le vote   :;):

----------


## Naity

> Je vais écumer le topic pour récupérer les différentes participations, pour tout avoir sous la main pour le vote


Chouette, ca roule  :;): 

Pour le modèle, c'est CS, ma religion m'interdit d'en dire du bien.

----------


## Taro

> Je vais écumer le topic pour récupérer les différentes participations, pour tout avoir sous la main pour le vote


Tu as du courage ! Moi je comptais envoyer un mail avant la fin avec un récap de toutes mes contributions.
Du coup, dois-je comprendre qu'en affichant ici nos réalisations, il n'est pas nécessaire d'envoyer de mail pour être pris en compte comme participant au concours ?  ::unsure:: 

Sinon, j'ai pas mal avancé pour ma scène du début de The Witcher II dans la tente :

----------


## Flubber

Pour info, vous pourrez bientôt retrouver toutes vos créations ici : http://www.canardpc.com/concours .
De même je précise pour ceux qui ont plusieurs créations qu'il faudra avant la fin du concours en choisir une seule comme participation officelle.

----------


## Naity

> De même je précise pour ceux qui ont plusieurs créations qu'il faudra avant la fin du concours en choisir une seule comme participation officelle.


Monstres!

----------


## Taro

Sérieux ? Mais ça casse tout mon concept de représenter l'univers de The Witcher sous plusieurs facettes  ::o:  c'est tellement curel  ::cry:: 

Du coup, par mail pour désigner la participation "officielle" ?

----------


## MoB

Place tes scénettes sur une grande plaque! :malin:

----------


## Taro

T'inquiète pas, j'avais une idée comme ça en train de fleurir dans ma tête  ::trollface::

----------


## Flubber

> Sérieux ? Mais ça casse tout mon concept de représenter l'univers de The Witcher sous plusieurs facettes  c'est tellement curel 
> 
> Du coup, par mail pour désigner la participation "officielle" ?


Comme tu veux, soit tu le dit ici, soit concours at geantsverts.fr

----------


## Taro

> Comme tu veux, soit tu le dit ici, soit concours at geantsverts.fr


Entendu, ce sera ici alors, c'est plus simple. Merci  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

N'empêche quand je vois le level j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas qu'un gagnant, parce qu'il y a facilement de quoi désigner trois vainqueurs tous méritants.

----------


## Taro

Mes créations font pitié face au wipeout et au Mario.

----------


## Naity

> Mes créations font pitié face au wipeout et au Mario.


Ca c'est toi qui le dit  ::P:  Elles sont belles, elles ont une âme <3

----------


## Taro

> Ca c'est toi qui le dit  Elles sont belles, elles ont une âme <3


Dans mes bras  ::lol::

----------


## Mephisto

Moi j'abandonne vous êtres trop doués.  ::o:

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais faut pas baisser les bras, Mephisto : sois fort, et imagine quelque chose de drôle, d'unique, de jamais vu, d'artisanal !  :;):

----------


## Saito Gray

> Moi j'abandonne vous êtres trop doués.


Non. Il est interdit de quitter de game quand on a déclaré sa participation, c'est dans les règles.
(Et mes nouvelles images HDR attendent ton projet Mecabrick avec impatience.)

----------


## Lukino

> Mais faut pas baisser les bras, Mephisto : sois fort, et imagine quelque chose de drôle, d'unique, de jamais vu, d'artisanal !


On peut gagné avec l'idée uniquement et sans rien de concret ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Si tu as une idée et quelques briques chez toi, pas besoin de passer par le logiciel  :;):

----------


## Naity

Pour revenir sur la participation unique, ca aurait ete quand meme vachement plus mieux de preciser ca avant. Il est clair qu'aucune regle explicite ne precisait que l'on pouvait soumettre autant de participations que possible, mais autant que je sache cette regle etait implicite lors des precedents concours organises par nos geants verts preferes. L'aurais-je eu su, j'aurais surement fait les choses autrement, passant plus de temps sur une participation unique plutot que de les multiplier  :;): 

Du coup je suis obliger de sortir mon joker de ma poche:


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Taro

> L'aurais-je eu su, j'aurais surement fait les choses autrement, passant plus de temps sur une participation unique plutot que de les multiplier


Je crois que ça ça s'applique pas mal à mes contributions  ::sad::

----------


## Naity

> Je crois que ça ça s'applique pas mal à mes contributions


Te plaint pas (trop). Au moins t'as un unvers coherent. Tu peux n faire un truc shouette, genre und BD par exemple  :;): 

Mock Up:

----------


## Naity

J'ai essaye de faire le lapin de couly, mais ca rend vraiment pas terrible.

----------


## Mephisto

> Non. Il est interdit de quitter de game quand on a déclaré sa participation, c'est dans les règles.
> (Et mes nouvelles images HDR attendent ton projet Mecabrick avec impatience.)


Maaaiiis, vous voulez pas vous satisfaire de ça, on a qu'à dire que le jeu est pas encore sorti.

----------


## Taro

> Te plaint pas (trop). Au moins t'as un unvers coherent. Tu peux n faire un truc shouette, genre und BD par exemple 
> 
> Mock Up:


Mais c'est trop bien  ::o: 

Bonne idée. C'est autorisé ce genre de combo comme participation "officielle", messieurs les géants verts ?  ::):

----------


## Flubber

> Pour revenir sur la participation unique, ca aurait ete quand meme vachement plus mieux de preciser ca avant. Il est clair qu'aucune regle explicite ne precisait que l'on pouvait soumettre autant de participations que possible, mais autant que je sache cette regle etait implicite lors des precedents concours organises par nos geants verts preferes. L'aurais-je eu su, j'aurais surement fait les choses autrement, passant plus de temps sur une participation unique plutot que de les multiplier 
> 
> Du coup je suis obliger de sortir mon joker de ma poche:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://orig05.deviantart.net/5fbb/f/...ll-d9yp8no.png


En même temps, vous vous doutez bien qu'on va pas donner la première seconde et troisième place à la même personne... Et oui un diorama sur le même jeu ça marche. Je connais pas de concours qui autorise plusieurs participations de chacun.

----------


## Naity

> En même temps, vous vous doutez bien qu'on va pas donner la première seconde et troisième place à la même personne... Et oui un diorama sur le même jeu ça marche. Je connais pas de concours qui autorise plusieurs participations de chacun.


C'est pas faux. J'imaginais betement que le meilleur lego allait remporter la premiere et que ca eliminerait automatiquement les autres perticipations de la personne, que le second serait le meilleur lego des participants restants...etc

La deadline finale c'est le 22/04/2016, correct?

----------


## CptProut

> On peut gagné avec l'idée uniquement et sans rien de concret ?


Je suis pour cette idée  :Emo: , je voulais faire un truc infinifactory avec 2-3 brique mais quand je vois le diorama pondu j'ai honte re  :Emo:

----------


## Taro

> Et oui un diorama sur le même jeu ça marche.


Parfait, merci c'est cool. Je vais pouvoir continuer ce concept de représenter l'univers sous plusieurs facettes, mais en une seule participation combinée  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> En même temps, vous vous doutez bien qu'on va pas donner la première seconde et troisième place à la même personne... Et oui un diorama sur le même jeu ça marche. Je connais pas de concours qui autorise plusieurs participations de chacun.


Moi, j'en connais au moins un  ::ninja::

----------


## Naity

> Moi, j'en connais au moins un


C'Est aussi à ce concours que je faisait référence  :;):  



> Envoyé par Naity
> 
> 
> Question(s):
> 1- Combien de participations autorisées par personne?
> 
> 
> 1-Autant que ton imagination te le permet. Et c'est un pro du flood de concours qui te dit ça

----------


## Diwydiant

J'étais un jeune Géant Vert, à l'époque  :Emo:

----------


## Taro

Et maintenant t'es vieux ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Murphy

bonjour.

Je li beaucoup ce forum sans jamais y écrire, mais je me suis décider à franchir le pas pour ce concours qui est fais pour moi, si vous voulez bien   ::): 

Ce n'es pas grand chose quand je voit les magnifiques créations des autres participant, mais je ne peux pas faire mieux :






Bonne chances à tous, et vivement les résultats!!!

----------


## picturapoesis

\o/ le trooper <3

----------


## Naity

> bonjour.
> 
> Je li beaucoup ce forum sans jamais y écrire, mais je me suis décider à franchir le pas pour ce concours qui est fais pour moi, si vous voulez bien  
> 
> Ce n'es pas grand chose quand je voit les magnifiques créations des autres participant, mais je ne peux pas faire mieux :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d00f...71f799f751.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3513...982f40706f.jpg
> ...


Super chouette  ::wub:: 

Mais pourquoi as-tu retiré les troopers en entrainement et le trooper sur fond vert? Il étaient vachement cools aussi.

----------


## Flubber

> Mais pourquoi as-tu retiré les troopers en entrainement et le trooper sur fond vert? Il étaient vachement cools aussi.


+1 c'était une représentation du motion capture pour battlefront :D.

----------


## Taro

Je manquais d'inspiration, alors j'ai finalisé la scène de la tente :

----------


## Naity

Je pense pas avoir le temps de bosser sur une belle creation pour grouper mes participations dans un medium (je pars en vacances la semaine prochaine, d'ou la tristesse de mes postes a l'annonce du reglement) donc ma participation officielle sera a regret *Lego Mario Behind The Scenes*.
http://naitydhimdarell.deviantart.co...enes-601061163

A regret car ca s'est joue de peu avec Zelda (la construction de mon point de vue la plus interressante) et Doom (meilleur rendu, jeu PC).

----------


## Sylvelame

Sinon l'easter egg a été trouvé? 
les chiffres 141110 sont au format date américain?
10 novembre 2014? que s'est il passé? c'est pas l’époque du départ d’Omar boulon?
ou un nouvel arrivant à la redac?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le 14/11/10 sur le topic des legos il y avait ça :




> Allez hop une navette impériale en cours!
> J'ai réussi à insérer un mecanisme pour plier les ailes et je vais faire un vrai intérieur, et y'aura même une rampe ventrale.
> Enfin c'est un mélange de la navette de 2004 et du vaisseau d'attaque impérial de 2008, mais plus détaillée etc. Enfin on en voit plein sur les sites de Lego. Le proof of concept est fait il me reste à fignoler et à trouver tous les bons morceaux. 
> Bientôt des photos.
> 
> Je bave devant la dernière à 250€...Mais elle a une sacrée gueule!
> 
> 
> EDIT:Et voilà...dès que j'ai mon appareil je vous fait ça proprement...pis demain je trouverai que c'est moche, je vais sans doute l'allonger...grrr
> Enfin ce soir overdose de Lego, j'y suis depuis vendredi soir entre les montages de modèles pour mon fils et mon tri pour me refaire tous mes modèles SW....pfouuitt

----------


## Taro

Nouvel élément pour ma représentation de l'univers des jeux The Witcher à travers plusieurs scènes : _Les champs de bataille de Velen_.  :;): 

J'en suis franchement content !  :^_^:  Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?  ::):

----------


## Mephisto

Bon finalement j'ai pas abandonné et ça avance même pas trop mal. Mais il est encore trop tôt pour teaser.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Nouvel élément pour ma représentation de l'univers des jeux The Witcher à travers plusieurs scènes : _Les champs de bataille de Velen_. 
> 
> J'en suis franchement content !  Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ? 
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/65...tlefield00.png
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/28...tlefield01.png
> 
> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/59...tlefield02.png


C'est dépouillé, j'aime beaucoup.

----------


## picturapoesis

Dites les modos, je pensais à un truc... Si ce qui vous chagrine c'est qu'un même participant puisse gagner plusieurs lots... On pourrait pas tout simplement laisser les participants proposer autant de créas qu'ils le souhaitent, en sachant qu'ils ne peuvent tout simplement pas gagner deux lots ? Genre une fois qu'une de vos créas est récompensée, hop, les autres sont ignorées.

Je demande parce que ça pose quand même un dilemme assez crado d'équité et biaise les résultats du concours. Si un participant choisit une de ses créas que vous ne trouvez pas top, alors qu'une autre aurait remporté le grand chlem, il sera un chouilla blazé. En laissant les participants proposer toutes les propals qu'ils veulent, vous vous assurer une meilleure effervescence du concours, et d'attribuer le prix aux plus belles créas et pas à une pré-sélection arbitraire. Il suffit, comme je le disais, de disqualifier lors des délibérés les joueurs ayant déjà une créa récompensée, et le problème n'en est plus un  ::): 

Qu'est-ce qu'y n'en disent les gros verts ?

----------


## Taro

> C'est dépouillé, j'aime beaucoup.


Merci beaucoup !  ::): 




> Dites les modos, je pensais à un truc... Si ce qui vous chagrine c'est qu'un même participant puisse gagner plusieurs lots... On pourrait pas tout simplement laisser les participants proposer autant de créas qu'ils le souhaitent, en sachant qu'ils ne peuvent tout simplement pas gagner deux lots ? Genre une fois qu'une de vos créas est récompensée, hop, les autres sont ignorées.
> 
> Je demande parce que ça pose quand même un dilemme assez crado d'équité et biaise les résultats du concours. Si un participant choisit une de ses créas que vous ne trouvez pas top, alors qu'une autre aurait remporté le grand chlem, il sera un chouilla blazé. En laissant les participants proposer toutes les propals qu'ils veulent, vous vous assurer une meilleure effervescence du concours, et d'attribuer le prix aux plus belles créas et pas à une pré-sélection arbitraire. Il suffit, comme je le disais, de disqualifier lors des délibérés les joueurs ayant déjà une créa récompensée, et le problème n'en est plus un 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'y n'en disent les gros verts ?


Ce serait vraiment bien de fonctionner comme ça.  ::):

----------


## fycjibe

Pourquoi je viens seulement de trouver ce thread ?
Mon weekend est foutu !


Je tente en attendant ma chance pour l'easter egg, c'est pas le +13 parce que canard pc a 13 ans ?

----------


## Taro

Comme je doute de m'y remettre d'ici la fin, voici ma participation officielle au concours, un montage de différentes scénettes sur l'univers de The Witcher (2ème et 3ème opus) en une seule participation.  :Cigare: 

Un géant vert pourra-t-il confirmer la prise en compte de cette participation, s'il vous plait ? Merci d'avance.  ::): 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est une image 3840*2160, n'hésitez pas à l'afficher en taille réelle si votre écran le permet.

----------


## ducon

Je ne sais pas comment aligner précisément certaines pièces (enfin si, mais ça foire) ni utiliser Blender.

----------


## Naity

> Je ne sais pas comment aligner précisément certaines pièces (enfin si, mais ça foire) ni utiliser Blender.
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/cba2da5...4f3f054395.jpg


T'as un lien Mecabricks? Je peux te faire un redu rapidos demain.

Sinon, tu approuve mon Doom ou les incoherences sont-elles impardonables ?  :Emo:

----------


## dglacet

Comme promis, voici mon MOC sur Half-Life (je précise encore une fois : hors concours  :;):  )

Un grand merci à Naity pour les rendus :

----------


## ducon

> T'as un lien Mecabricks? Je peux te faire un redu rapidos demain.


http://www.mecabricks.com/fr/models/X1k2qX5YaE0




> Sinon, tu approuve mon Doom ou les incoherences sont-elles impardonables ?


Oh oui, je ne suis pas un intégriste.

----------


## Naity

> Oh oui, je ne suis pas un intégriste.


 ::lol:: 
Parfois la communaute Doom de 2016 peut laisser cette impression  ::P:  

Je vois ce que je peux faire pour ton rendu  :;):

----------


## Naity

Cadeau:

----------


## Naity

C'etait un peu sombre, je l'ai refait avec des neons de partout

----------


## ducon

Merci.  :;):

----------


## Fredk

Quelqu'un aurait ds tuyaux pour le rendu?  J'ai commencé un truc tout en découvrant LDD (chaud ce truc) mais comme je m'y suis pris assez tard et que j'aimerais faire du compositing avec les personnages, les monstres et des petits trucs en plus (nuls dans LDD)... + il faut travailler les lumières... :/  Bref n'importe quoi d'accéléré pourrait m'aider.

C'est jusqu'à quand les participations au concours (suis  peut-être déjà trop tard...) ?



Bah de toute façon je suis hors concours, faudrait que je baisse le nombre de pièces ...

Ah oui, c'est une tentative de rendu des ruines de Darkest Dungeon.

----------


## Flubber

Normalement jusqu'à vendredi, mais comme j'ai piscine, on vous laisse jusqu'à dimanche 23h59m18s.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quelqu'un aurait ds tuyaux pour le rendu?  J'ai commencé un truc tout en découvrant LDD (chaud ce truc) mais comme je m'y suis pris assez tard et que j'aimerais faire du compositing avec les personnages, les monstres et des petits trucs en plus (nuls dans LDD)... + il faut travailler les lumières... :/  Bref n'importe quoi d'accéléré pourrait m'aider.
> 
> C'est jusqu'à quand les participations au concours (suis  peut-être déjà trop tard...) ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/937...de16f7ce86.jpg
> 
> Bah de toute façon je suis hors concours, faudrait que je baisse le nombre de pièces ...
> 
> Ah oui, c'est une tentative de rendu des ruines de Darkest Dungeon.


Pourquoi serais tu hors concours?

----------


## Fredk

Il n'y avait pas une limite de 200 pièces?

Dimanche  ::lol::

----------


## Taro

Je n'ai vu écrit de limite nulle part.  ::): 

Je me permets un petit up :




> Comme je doute de m'y remettre d'ici la fin, voici ma participation officielle au concours, un montage de différentes scénettes sur l'univers de The Witcher (2ème et 3ème opus) en une seule participation. 
> 
> Un géant vert pourra-t-il confirmer la prise en compte de cette participation, s'il vous plait ? Merci d'avance. 
> 
> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/59...cherSeries.png
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> C'est une image 3840*2160, n'hésitez pas à l'afficher en taille réelle si votre écran le permet.

----------


## dglacet

> Votre vraie mission : créer une scène inspirée des jeux vidéo ou de leur univers en Lego.
> 
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas, on sait bien que tout le monde n’a pas trois bacs de 500 litres remplis de Lego chez lui et vous pouvez utiliser les différents logiciels existants pour créer une version numérique de votre œuvre (Lego Digital Designer par exemple mais il en existe d’autres).
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Vous avez trois semaines pour faire parvenir vos créations à concours@geantsverts.fr*.


*Petit rappel, les créations sont à envoyer par mail à l'adresse ci dessus.* Il ne suffit pas simplement de poster ici dans le topic  ::):  Pour le moment qu'une seule participation reçue à l'adresse mail.

De même, il n'est pas obligatoire de faire des rendus tout propre tout plein d'editing et d'effets à la JJ ABRAMS, on ne juge pas vos compétences en matière de 3D  :;):  Les screens LDD suffisent (Ctrl + K ça vire la grille etc...)

Et puis ça manque un peu de vraies briques tout ça  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Nous n'avons pas tous ta collection de briques.  :tired:

----------


## dglacet

C'pas faux  ::trollface::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et perso, je n'ai que des Technic chez moi. Pas pratique pour faire un MOC en relation avec les jeux vidéo.

Bridge Constructor, ça irait ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Fredk

Mwouaip, stocks quoi... avec surtout des problèmes de concordances de couleurs avec les stocks de la maison.

Bon j'avais tout mélangé les conditions...

----------


## picturapoesis

> [B][SIZE=3]De même, il n'est pas obligatoire de faire des rendus tout propre tout plein d'editing et d'effets à la JJ ABRAMS, on ne juge pas vos compétences en matière de 3D  Les screens LDD suffisent (Ctrl + K ça vire la grille etc...)
> Et puis ça manque un peu de vraies briques tout ça


Alleluia ! Je plussoie à un million de degrés \o/
D'ailleurs j'ai trouvé ta scène de Half Life juste wow, mais les lumières ajoutées à la fin font un peu perdre de sa superbe à l'ingéniosité avec laquelle tu manies la suggestion dans le choix des pièces. Imho.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Petit rappel, les créations sont à envoyer par mail à l'adresse ci dessus.* Il ne suffit pas simplement de poster ici dans le topic  Pour le moment qu'une seule participation reçue à l'adresse mail.
> )


yup... J'attendais une réaction à ma dernière question en fait (post 218)... Si finalement on ne peut participer qu'une seule fois, j'avoue des difficultés à trancher entre mes deux propals (Mario Kart et Wipe Out).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il n'y avait pas une limite de 200 pièces?


Oula on serait tous méchamment hors charte avec une limite de 200 pièces ! Genre de 3 ou 4000 pièces :D

----------


## Taro

> *Petit rappel, les créations sont à envoyer par mail à l'adresse ci dessus.* Il ne suffit pas simplement de poster ici dans le topic  Pour le moment qu'une seule participation reçue à l'adresse mail.


Alors du coup je ne sais plus qui croire. Voici ce qui avait été répondu par un géant vert (pas moins, monsieur !) :




> Du coup, par mail pour désigner la participation "officielle" ?





> Comme tu veux, soit tu le dit ici, soit concours at geantsverts.fr


Alors, du coup, mail, topic, au choix ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Fait les 2 et envoie un PM à chaque géant vert pour être sûr.  ::trollface::

----------


## Flubber

On va faire simple pour vous, les deux au choix, comme ça pas de prise de tête, de toute manière à la fin du concours j'uploaderais sur la page des contribs des concours pour nous simplifier la tâche.

----------


## dglacet

> Alors du coup je ne sais plus qui croire. Voici ce qui avait été répondu par un géant vert (pas moins, monsieur !) :
> 
> Alors, du coup, mail, topic, au choix ?


Au temps pour moi, je n'avais pas vu passer cette réponse et était resté sur la FP.

----------


## picturapoesis

> [B][SIZE=3]Et puis ça manque un peu de vraies briques tout ça


Mes gamines ont deux out rois boites de lego friends. C'est à peu près tout ce qui est estampillé lego à la maison. Ça risquerait d'être chaud :D

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il faut trouver un jeu vidéo avec des couleurs pastels tirant dans les roses.  ::):

----------


## Taro

> On va faire simple pour vous, les deux au choix, comme ça pas de prise de tête, de toute manière à la fin du concours j'uploaderais sur la page des contribs des concours pour nous simplifier la tâche.





> Au temps pour moi, je n'avais pas vu passer cette réponse et était resté sur la FP.


Du coup la mienne se trouve en page précédente  :;):

----------


## Fredk

Pfft ça prend un temps de dingue ces _soft_ à briques.  Me reste les monstres et des objets de décors comme dans le jeu.  Puis les rendus etc...  :ouaiouai: 
Déformation de parent... j'ai voulu en faire un truc jouable/modulable... premier jet, perfectible mais c'est déjà ça.

  

 

Ca m'énerve, pour les persos j'ai plein d'idées mais il n'y a pas toutes les pièces ou décalques dans meca ou LDD...

Le gros carré au milieu sert à créer les fonds de couleur pour les ambiances (derrière les fenêtres) et de boite de rangement pour les monstres et accessoires.  Manque un dé et deux-trois règles et puis...

EDIT: Toutes les couleurs et textures ne passent pas dans Blender  ::(:

----------


## MoB

Hop, j'arrive pile poil à temps pour le dernier jour pfiou !

Donc voici ma contribution :



C'est beau hein !




Comment ca c'est pas en lego ? Mais si mais si, c'est juste les textures sur mon rendu 3D qui sont assez réaliste.
Hein ? Sans les textures réaliste ? Bon ok.







Voila voila. Il s'agit donc de Battlefield 3 sur Xbox360.

----------


## Mephisto

Bordel, je suis charrette, j'aurais même pas de rendu. 

Surtout que j'avais prévu des textures exprès pour les personnages  ::(: 

Ouf, c'était chaud, voici ma participation (j'upload plus d'image et un je file un lien ensuite)











http://mecabricks.com/en/models/QeDvVOleaBR

----------


## picturapoesis

superbe Mob  ::): 
Mephisto, t'as bien fait de persévérer, splendide hommage :D

----------


## Fredk

Superbe travail !

EDIT: Je mets ma contribution 'officielle', histoire d'avoir participé malgré le manque de temps à y consacrer. J'aurais voulu optimiser les personnages et décors afin de rendre une seule scène mais parfaitement (et puis problème de texture sur les rendus :/).  Tant pis.

*The Darkest Dungeon*: Kit premiers pas dans les ruines

----------


## Taro

Histoire que ma contribution ne tombe pas dans l'oubli : un montage en 3840x2160 de diverses scènes représentant en Lego l'univers de The Witcher, via le deuxième et le troisième opus.

----------


## Fredk

Je repensai à ton Hotline Miami, Mephisto.  C'est du tout grand art !  Il est mieux que l'original !

----------


## Naity

Je suis renré de vacances au soleil et il neige  ::'(: 

Et que vois-je? Des contructions belles à chialer. Franchement, mephisto, mob et fredk, vos participations sont absolument magnifiques  ::wub::  Bravo!

----------


## Taro

Et moi elles font pâle figure maintenant  ::cry::   :Emo:

----------


## Mephisto

> Je repensai à ton Hotline Miami, Mephisto.  C'est du tout grand art !  Il est mieux que l'original !





> Je suis renré de vacances au soleil et il neige 
> 
> Et que vois-je? Des contructions belles à chialer. Franchement, mephisto, mob et fredk, vos participations sont absolument magnifiques  Bravo!


Merci !  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et moi elles font pâle figure maintenant


Faut pas dire ça, elles sont juste pas aussi évidentes. Moi j'ai triché la direction artistique et la caméra d'Hotline Miami me facilite grandement la tâche.  ::P: 
Par contre si je pouvais me permettre un conseil je dirais qu'elles manquent un peu de relief de façon générale.

----------


## Taro

> Par contre si je pouvais me permettre un conseil je dirais qu'elles manquent un peu de relief de façon générale.


C'est pas faux ça, mais je crois que je manque simplement de pratique (et de temps aussi, ça prend tellement de temps de construire des trucs sur ces logiciels  ::o:  ) pour avoir le réflexe et la maîtrise du relief.  ::):

----------


## picturapoesis

> Il faut trouver un jeu vidéo avec des couleurs pastels tirant dans les roses.


Genre, un certain lapin... :D

----------


## picturapoesis

Bon alors du coup on a pas trouvé le easter-egg. c'est frustrant. 
Un indice chez nous ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Vous avez jusqu'à l'annonce des résultats pour tenter de découvrir l'Easter-egg.

Qui tiens à coeur à beaucoup de monde...

----------


## Naity

14/11/10: date de la creation des geants verts?

----------


## GrosDudule

> Un indice chez nous ?





> Vous avez jusqu'à l'annonce des résultats pour tenter de découvrir l'Easter-egg.
> 
> *Qui tiens à coeur à beaucoup de monde...*

----------


## Naity

Le post 141110 du forum: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...l=1#post141110

Alternative: L'utilisateur numéro 14 est Boulon et le numéro de CPC 110 à une couv' géniale.

----------


## Taro

L'article R*1411-10 du code de la défense ?  ::):

----------


## CptProut

> Vous avez jusqu'à l'annonce des résultats pour tenter de découvrir l'Easter-egg.
> 
> Qui tiens à coeur à beaucoup de monde...


14/11/10 : date de sortie du udraw sur wii ?

----------


## Naity

La question de base est :est-ce que 141110 est une date?

----------


## Flad

> La question de base est :est-ce que 141110 est une date?


Je crois qu'ils ont déjà répondu que oui.
Faudrait éventuellement qu'ils confirment.

----------


## Naity

On peut esperer avoir un debut de resultat quand?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Je crois qu'ils ont déjà répondu que oui.
> Faudrait éventuellement qu'ils confirment.


Et nous confirmons...
 :;): 

Pour les résultats, nous sommes en pleines délibérations   :;): 

Annonce prévue pour mi-Août, si tout va bien :neprendpasderisques:

----------


## MoB

La dernière connexion de Gringo ?  :Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

Et nous avons un gagnant !

MoB, tu remportes 3 mois d'abonnement au magazine   :;): 

Bravo à toi   ::lol:: 

Gringoooooo  :Emo:

----------


## Naity

Pour les ptits nouveaux, c'etait qui gringo?  :Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

Gringo, c'est un mythe... Une légende urbaine.

On raconte qu'il écrivait dans le magazine des articles plus drôles que Kev Adams, plus intéressants que BHL, plus percutant que Mike Tyson...

----------


## MoB

Quelque part je suis à la fois content et triste de gagner en ayant trouvé cela  ::sad::

----------


## picturapoesis

Roh punaise ! Bravo mob, fallait aller la chercher celle-ci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour les ptits nouveaux, c'etait qui gringo?


Mécréant hérétique !

----------


## Naity

> Mécréant hérétique !


Enlighten me  ::wub::

----------


## Mephisto

Gringo  ::sad::

----------


## Alab

Ça aurait été con pour vous qu'il se reconnecte entre temps.  ::ninja:: 

 :Emo:

----------


## Taro

Ils auraient prétexté autre chose (comme l'article que j'ai cité précédemment  ::ninja::  )  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ça aurait été con pour vous qu'il se reconnecte entre temps.


C'est un concours des géants verts, l'organisation est toujours parfaite et sans histoire !  ::trollface::

----------


## Diwydiant

Cela va sans dire, mon bon Prince  :B):

----------


## picturapoesis

Un petit post de recap avec toutes les participations du coup ?




> Et nous confirmons...
> 
> 
> Pour les résultats, nous sommes en pleines délibérations  
> 
> Annonce prévue pour mi-Août, si tout va bien :neprendpasderisques:

----------


## Naity

> Un petit post de recap avec toutes les participations du coup ?


Ca se passe là: 

http://www.canardpc.com/concours

----------


## picturapoesis

Bah ya rien là. .. Flubber parlait de faire un post regroupant toutes les propals en lice, non ?

----------


## Taro

Ouais. C'est un peu vide.  :^_^:

----------


## Flubber

Hello,

Bravo à MoB, ça a été ma hantise qu'il se reconnecte, mais je connais l'admin du forum  ::ninja:: .

Désolé pour l'attente (Taff IRL, vacances du crapaud,etc...), la page de récap devrait être en ligne aujourd'hui (Naity à été très prolifique c'est sa faute).

En attendant voici les lots pour les gagnants, bientôt annoncés :

1er : X-Wing de Poe et 1 an d'abonnement
2nd : Wall-e et 6 mois d'abonnement
3ème : Réveil Dark Vader et 3 mois d'abonnement

Si y'à un peu de retard encore, c'est la faute à Lego et à leur boutique aux halles  ::ninja:: .

May the 4th be with you.

----------


## Naity

> (Naity à été très prolifique c'est sa faute).


Pardon Maître, fouettez-moi Maître.



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> May the 4th be with you.


Y'aura une 4eme place?  ::wub::

----------


## Taro

> Si y'à un peu de retard encore, c'est la faute à Lego et à leur boutique aux halles .


Quand tu sais que j'ai pas encore reçu mon mug qui date des concours sickstarter et chants de noël  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Naity

> Quand tu sais que j'ai pas encore reçu mon mug qui date des concours sickstarter et chants de noël


 :haha: 

Moi c'est le Audiosurf 2 de la Star Canardemie qui me manque encore  ::trollface::

----------


## Mephisto

> Hello,
> 
> Bravo à MoB, ça a été ma hantise qu'il se reconnecte, mais je connais l'admin du forum .
> 
> Désolé pour l'attente (Taff IRL, vacances du crapaud,etc...), la page de récap devrait être en ligne aujourd'hui (Naity à été très prolifique c'est sa faute).
> 
> En attendant voici les lots pour les gagnants, bientôt annoncés :
> 
> 1er : X-Wing de Poe et 1 an d'abonnement
> ...


 Ça rigole pas !  ::o:

----------


## picturapoesis

> Hello,
> la page de récap devrait être en ligne aujourd'hui (Naity à été très prolifique c'est sa faute).


Ha classe  ::):  Aujourd'hui comme dans "avant noël" ?  ::P: 




> En attendant voici les lots pour les gagnants, bientôt annoncés :
> 1er : X-Wing de Poe et 1 an d'abonnement
> 2nd : Wall-e et 6 mois d'abonnement
> 3ème : Réveil Dark Vader et 3 mois d'abonnement
> 
> Si y'à un peu de retard encore, c'est la faute à Lego et à leur boutique aux halles .


Ha ouais, quand même <3




> May the 4th be with you.


Grillé par Naity, mais le coeur y était  :B):

----------


## Naity

> Ha classe  Aujourd'hui comme dans "avant noël" ?


Protip: Il y a un "aujourd'hui" tous les jours  :;): 

Sinon effectivement, les cadeaux sont ultra mega super classe  :Cigare:

----------


## picturapoesis



----------


## Naity

> http://www.picturapoesis.com/documents/img/rate.gif


Lapin compris  ::huh::

----------


## Flubber

Galerie en ligne, en retard à cause de Naity encore et de ses png de 800 Mo :D.

----------


## Naity

> Galerie en ligne, en retard à cause de Naity encore et de ses png de 800 Mo :D.


 ::trollface:: 

Si je puis me permettre, vu que c'est deja tout de ma faute  ::P:  , est-ce que vous pourriez avoir al'obligence de mettre en ligne cette version du Street Fighter? http://orig05.deviantart.net/9b1f/f/...ll-d9y0pby.png

Merci  ::ninja::

----------


## Naity

> Annonce prévue pour mi-Août


Ca se rapproche...  ::ninja::

----------


## picturapoesis

Je suis le seul à ne pas pouvoir agrandir les vignettes sur la page du concours ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

J'ai le même problème.

----------


## Diwydiant

Normalement, c'est réglé, il me semble   :;):

----------


## Naity

> Normalement, c'est réglé, il me semble


nope  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Quel taquin ce Naity !

Sinon, ce serait bien de mettre le lien vers la page avec les création en OP et dans la news.

----------


## Taro

Taquin en effet, ne l'écoutez pas ça fonctionne très bien (sous Firefox 46.0.1) !
Ou alors, il dit la vérité mais il utilise Internet Explorer 7 sous Windows XP.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Naity

Nan mais ca marchait pas pour te vrai  ::ninja:: 

Maintenant ca marche. J'vous l'jure

----------


## Taro

Le pauvre, regardez son avatar tout mignon tout innocent. Je suis sûr que c'est une sale enfl... euh une victime.  ::ninja::

----------


## Naity

> Le pauvre, regardez son avatar tout mignon tout innocent. Je suis sûr que c'est une sale enfl... euh une victime.


Mais non  ::ninja:: 

Cherche mon LinkedIn si tu veux me voir  ::trollface::

----------


## Taro

> Mais non 
> 
> Cherche mon LinkedIn si tu veux me voir


Désolé, on a vu trop d'horreur pendant la guerre  :haha:

----------


## Flubber

Bon, normalement c'est corrigé. En tout cas ça marche chez moi.

Les résultats dans la journée.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous avez reçu la proposition de Casque ?

----------


## Naity

> Bon, normalement c'est corrigé. En tout cas ça marche chez moi.
> 
> Les résultats dans la journée.

----------


## Taro

Dans la journée du mois d'Août ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

> Dans la journée du mois d'Août ?


Évidemment... Faut suivre, un peu   :;):

----------


## Naity

#JeSuisCrédule

----------


## Jeckhyl

Les résultats dans une demi-heure™

----------


## Naity

> Bon, normalement c'est corrigé. En tout cas ça marche chez moi.
> 
> Les résultats dans la journée.


 :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## Taro

Allez je table sur un mois ou deux !  ::cry::

----------


## Naity

Je table sur une annonce sur 4  ages avec poster central dans le prochain CPC  :Cigare:

----------


## Doric

Raah punaise j'arrive trop tard... Dégouté  ::sad:: 
Bravo aux contributeurs, y'a vraiment du lourd !

----------


## picturapoesis

Ha oui ça y est ça marche, merci  ::): 
C'est vrai qu'il y a du lourd hein ! On s'en rend bien compte, toutes à la suite, comme ça.

----------


## Flubber

Bon bon bon, voici les résultats. Le retard est du à un petit désaccord sur le classement entre votant.

1er : Mephisto pour son Hotline Miami
2ème : MoB pour son de_dust
3ème : Naity pour son Mario

Les gagnants vont être contacté par pm.

Bravo à tout les participants, et à bientôt pour la seconde édition.

----------


## Taro

Bravo !  ::):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bravo !

----------


## picturapoesis

Oui bravo à tous les trois  ::): 
Et profite bien de ton lot Mob, depuis le temps que ce Wall-E me fait de l’œil, j'aurais aimé être à ta place !

----------


## Fredk

Bravo.  Tous ça est amplement mérité!

----------


## Taro

Y'a pas de lots de consolation ? Genre le mini-X Wing de Poe en sachet ? Quelques euros à la Fnac  ::): 

C'est une idée comme ça en passant  ::rolleyes::  :jaloux:

----------


## Naity

Ouiiiiiiiiiiii  ::lol::  
Mon lot prefere  ::wub:: 

Je vous aime!

plus qu'a remporter overwatch dans la foulee  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon bon bon, voici les résultats. Le retard est du à un petit désaccord sur le classement entre votants


Tu m'etonnes! Pour rien au monde je n'aurais aime etre a votre place.

----------


## Taro

> Tu m'etonnes! Pour rien au monde je n'aurais aime etre a votre place.


Pas même pour des Lego ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Mephisto

> Bon bon bon, voici les résultats. Le retard est du à un petit désaccord sur le classement entre votant.
> 
> 1er : Mephisto pour son Hotline Miami
> 2ème : MoB pour son de_dust
> 3ème : Naity pour son Mario
> 
> Les gagnants vont être contacté par pm.
> 
> Bravo à tout les participants, et à bientôt pour la seconde édition.


Oh la vache, je suis sur le fessier.  ::o:  

Merci beaucoup ! \o/

----------


## dglacet

Bravo à tout les participants!!!

Je vais y aller de mon petit mot sur ce concours.

Je vais commencer par juste un petit point qui me chagrine, mais à relativiser. En effet mon seul regret a été de ne pas voir de créations en vraies briques. Cependant je suis bien conscient que tout le monde ne possède pas trois tonnes de Lego à la maison  ::):  Les logiciels permettent effectivement de palier à ce problème avec toutefois un travers que j'ai remarqué sur certaines créations, ce qu'ont appelle dans le jargon des AFOLs des "Illegal Build", c'est à dire des montages qui ne seraient pas possible en vrais. L'exemple dans les créations postées est le cas de la scène street fighter de Naity ou des pièces se confondent (entouré en vert) :



Maintenant concernant les résultats.
*
Hotline Miami de MEPHISTO :*

Alors là chapeau!! On se croirait avec un screen directement issu du jeu, tout y est, l'ambiance, les détails, le résultat est bluffant. Cette création pourrait largement se voir mise en avant sur des blogs spécialisés tels que borthers brick.  :;): 

*De_Dust de MoB :*

Là on touche la corde sensible de nombreux joueurs pc. Qui n'a jamais râlé, pesté, crié de joie, sursauté sur cette map légendaire de CS, devenue un mythe de ce jeu depuis ses toutes premières versions? L'ensemble est très bien rendu et pourrait largement être réalisable en vraies briques.

*Mario de Naity :*

Pareil ici, on touche à la fibre nostalgique du joueur. L'ensemble est très bien rendu avec une simplicité et efficacité qui font que le Moc fait mouche. Le petit détail de la figurine qui fait défiler la scène avec la manivelle est une trouvaille très originale. Bien joué!!


D'autres créations étaient pas loin d'apparaître dans le top 3 mais il a fallu faire un choix.
Par exemple le mario kart de Piturapoesis donne un ensemble très dynamique et le rendu final est excellent. La création de FredK également, avec son aspect modulable et l'utilisation possible pour du JdR plateau est également une excellente idée et les détails sont bien trouvés.

Les scènes de The Witcher de Taronyu sont sympa. Mais mon regret est qu'elles manquent de relief, quelques détails de plus, notamment sur la végétation, et le résultat aurait pu être excellent.
La scène Portal de Naity est bien aussi, mais on tombe dans le travers de la création digital qui fait que sans les portails ajoutés au traitement, la scène en vraie brique perdrait tout de son intérêt.

En tout cas les créations présentées ont toutes un côté original et très peu vu dans le monde Lego, ça fait plaisir à voir, merci les gars  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

Excellent debriefing, dglacet   :;): 

Vous avez tous été d'exceptionnels concurrents, et c'est toujours un crève-cœur que de devoir choisir un trio de tête   :Emo:

----------


## Taro

> Les scènes de The Witcher de Taronyu sont sympa. Mais mon regret est qu'elles manquent de relief, quelques détails de plus, notamment sur la végétation, et le résultat aurait pu être excellent.


Merci !  ::): 
Effectivement, ça manque de relief (aspect que je maîtrise très mal  ::sad:: ) et de détails, je pense que si j'avais su au départ qu'il fallait le présenter qu'une participation je me serais concentré sur une seule scène mais en plus touffue, plus luxuriante.




> Vous avez tous été d'exceptionnels concurrents, et c'est toujours un crève-cœur que de devoir choisir un trio de tête


J'ai une solution simple, efficace, pas chère et sans crève-cœur : faites gagner tous les participants.  ::ninja:: 
Ou alors plus sérieusement, l'idée du mini-lot de consolation, comme je l'ai mentionné un peu plus en avant.

----------


## Naity

Merci dglacet pour le feedback  ::):  

Je me suis rendu compte du probleme pour le Street Fighter apres le rendu fini. Comme j'etais que moyennement content du resultat general, j'ai pas voulu y perdre plus de temps a corriger / re-rendre. J'ai prefere passer a la suite  ::P:  .

Concernant la "non-montabilite", c'est vrai, mais j'ai trouve ca deja tres dur d'une maniere generale. Outre la prise en main des outils (Mecabrique et LDD) qui est pas super intuitive (plus proche d'un "feeling progiciel") j'ai eu - comme beaucoup je pense - a reprendre mes marques avec les legos. Sans y avoir touche depuis au moins 15 ans, arriver a anticiper ce que l'on veut faire ("je veux faire ca, mais il fait que je fasse gaffe car j'ai un mur incline, donc il faut que je prevoit telle piece pour changer l'angle. Si je le met a 48 degres, j'aurais tant de brique a compenser. Avec telle et telle piece qui existe, ca devrait etre faisable") est utopique. L'exemple le plusfrapant est l'arriere plan du Street Fighter. Je voulais avoir une maison type japonais marron. J'ai ete incapable de la realiser, trop complique  ::P:  
A cote de ca, quand bien meme une realisation est "legit", elle n'en demeure pas bonne pour autant. J'ai passe beaucoup de temps sur le chateau d'Hyrule. J'ai essaye d'y mettre pleins de etails de la map originale - allant jusqu'a etre coherent dans le palcement des brins d'herbes. Au final je me retrouve avec une map detaillee, une des seule legit a 100% (Mario contient des "prises de liberte", notemment la taille de la piece qui a ete agrandie, la birique posee au dessu de la tete de mario qui est "entre-deux" niveaux, la texture de la solopette et de la casquette de Mario ou la texture en forme de piece dans l'UI en haut) mais chiante a mourir.Ca manque de vie. C'est peut etre du a un mauvais parametrage pour le rendu (pas assez de lumiere?) mais ca ne valait pas le coup a la vue du temps necessaire pour le realiser. 

Pour l'absence de vraies briques, je ne peut que partager ta deception. Il semble y avoir une communaute active de fadas de Legos sur le forum mais etrangement personne n'a participe. Dommage.

En tout cas a titre personnel, je me suis quand meme bien marre. Ma participation personnelle preferee reste Doom car c'est vraiment une grosse madeleine. Les "adversaires" ont etes magnifiques. Si je trouve un peu de courrage, j'essaierais de reconstruire le Mario chez moi, pour la beaute du geste  :;):

----------


## Fredk

Merci encore pour le concours et le feedback.

On part à fond la caisse entre briques réelles et virtuelles. Et puis on se prend le pied dans le tapis de la Legomania (pluuuusss de briiiiques) et ne prend pas le temps de synthétiser son envie, d'aller à l'essentiel. Mais je vais le faire pour de vrai ce MOC Darkest Dungeon ! J'y arriverai, si, j'y arriverai...

Bravo à tous encore, organisateurs et participants.

----------


## MoB

Bah alors ? Je reviens de week-end et v'la ti pas que ca donne les résultats.
J'avoue être incroyablement surpris. Je ne m'attendais pas à finir 2ème malgré le temps passé dessus.Le plus dur après 20 ans à ne pas avoir touché un lego c'est de s’apercevoir que cela a énormément changé et qu'il y a pleiiiiiiiiiiiiin de nouvelles pièces... que tu connais pas ... et forcement du coup tu y penses pas puisque tu n'as pas idée qu'elles existent...
Un grand bravo à tous le monde en tout cas et surtout au premier.
En voyant ses screens je me suis dis : wow on se croirait dans le jeu.

Du coup ... je crois que j'ai repris le virus du lego... plus qu'à me faire livrer les 3 caisses qui doivent toujours de trouver chez mes parents.

----------


## dglacet

> Merci dglacet pour le feedback  
> 
> Je me suis rendu compte du probleme pour le Street Fighter apres le rendu fini. Comme j'etais que moyennement content du resultat general, j'ai pas voulu y perdre plus de temps a corriger / re-rendre. J'ai prefere passer a la suite  .
> 
> Concernant la "non-montabilite", c'est vrai, mais j'ai trouve ca deja tres dur d'une maniere generale. Outre la prise en main des outils (Mecabrique et LDD) qui est pas super intuitive (plus proche d'un "feeling progiciel") j'ai eu - comme beaucoup je pense - a reprendre mes marques avec les legos. Sans y avoir touche depuis au moins 15 ans, arriver a anticiper ce que l'on veut faire ("je veux faire ca, mais il fait que je fasse gaffe car j'ai un mur incline, donc il faut que je prevoit telle piece pour changer l'angle. Si je le met a 48 degres, j'aurais tant de brique a compenser. Avec telle et telle piece qui existe, ca devrait etre faisable") est utopique. L'exemple le plusfrapant est l'arriere plan du Street Fighter. Je voulais avoir une maison type japonais marron. J'ai ete incapable de la realiser, trop complique  
> A cote de ca, quand bien meme une realisation est "legit", elle n'en demeure pas bonne pour autant. J'ai passe beaucoup de temps sur le chateau d'Hyrule. J'ai essaye d'y mettre pleins de etails de la map originale - allant jusqu'a etre coherent dans le palcement des brins d'herbes. Au final je me retrouve avec une map detaillee, une des seule legit a 100% (Mario contient des "prises de liberte", notemment la taille de la piece qui a ete agrandie, la birique posee au dessu de la tete de mario qui est "entre-deux" niveaux, la texture de la solopette et de la casquette de Mario ou la texture en forme de piece dans l'UI en haut) mais chiante a mourir.Ca manque de vie. C'est peut etre du a un mauvais parametrage pour le rendu (pas assez de lumiere?) mais ca ne valait pas le coup a la vue du temps necessaire pour le realiser. 
> 
> Pour l'absence de vraies briques, je ne peut que partager ta deception. Il semble y avoir une communaute active de fadas de Legos sur le forum mais etrangement personne n'a participe. Dommage.
> 
> En tout cas a titre personnel, je me suis quand meme bien marre. Ma participation personnelle preferee reste Doom car c'est vraiment une grosse madeleine. Les "adversaires" ont etes magnifiques. Si je trouve un peu de courrage, j'essaierais de reconstruire le Mario chez moi, pour la beaute du geste


C'est là toute la difficulté des Legos, et également, me concernant, le plaisir. Effectivement quand on veut arriver à un certain résultat, les prises de têtes sont nombreuses pour trouver LA technique qui permettra d'obtenir ce qu'on vuet. C'est un défi auquel je suis souvent confronté dans mes MOCs, à savoir quelle pièce utiliser et avec quelle technique pour obtenir tel angle ou bien telle apparence. Les possibilités sont innombrables et de nouvelles techniques voient le jour en permanence lorsqu'on farfouille un peu sur le net. C'est ce qui fait, me concernant, en grande partie l'intérêt des Legos  :;):

----------


## Naity

> C'est ce qui fait, me concernant, en grande partie l'intérêt des Legos


Je me lève et je confirme. Ma remarque était surtout que de passer d'un niveau de connaissance 0 à un truc mécaniquement potable sans avoir de vraies briques (ca aide a bien saisir le truc: soit ca s'emboite, soit pas  ::P:  ) en 3 semaines me semble malheureusement utopique. Du coup il faut faire un choix: sacrifier le réalisme, réduire le nombre de participation, limiter son imagination ou prendre un arret maladie. J'ai perso fait le premier choix  ::P:

----------


## Mephisto

> Hotline Miami de MEPHISTO :[/B]
> 
> Alors là chapeau!! On se croirait avec un screen directement issu du jeu, tout y est, l'ambiance, les détails, le résultat est bluffant. Cette création pourrait largement se voir mise en avant sur des blogs spécialisés tels que borthers brick.


C'est trop d'honneur, surtout que je n'en suis pas totalement satisfait, je n'ai pas pu passer autant de temps que je le souhaitais sur cette construction et avec un ami on a pas eu le temps de faire un joli rendu. J'avais aussi prévu de realiser des décals pour les torses des mafieux mais pareil manque de temps. Je ne croyais pas énormément dans les chances du modèle parce que dans la description du concours l'accent avait été mis sur la technique de construction, notamment sur le fait que tu ferais partie du jury. Or je n'ai fais qu'une grosse maison rectangulaire sans toit.  ::P: 
Du coup j'ai essayé de mettre le maximum d'ambiance, et pour ça la direction artistique du jeu m'a bien aidé. Les gros pixels, la caméra, les couleurs, tout ça c'est assez facile à reproduire et on identifie rapidement le jeu.

Quand à l'absence de construction physique dans le concours, tu sais comment c'est : tu as beau avoir trois, quatre, cinq caisses de Lego, tu auras plein de pièces spécifiques mais il te manquera toujours une ou deux pièces tout bêtes pour finir ta structure.  ::P: 

En tout cas merci pour les compliments, je te les retourne pour tes mocs puisque je crois que je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de le faire sur le topic adéquat.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci ! 
> Effectivement, ça manque de relief (aspect que je maîtrise très mal ) et de détails, je pense que si j'avais su au départ qu'il fallait le présenter qu'une participation je me serais concentré sur une seule scène mais en plus touffue, plus luxuriante.


Pour le relief c'est assez facile, tu joues avec des plaques de différentes formes et tailles que tu superposes, c'est un bon point de départ.  :;): 

En tout cas j'ai adoré participer au concours et voir vos réalisations, j'espère que les Géants Verts remettront ça  ::P: 

Edit :
L'ami SaitoGray a tenté un rendu, ça rend vraiment pas mal !

----------


## Naity

Cadeau: http://www.lemonde.fr/big-browser/ar...9_4832693.html  ::lol:: 

Sans transition, vous pensez mettre à jour le top 3 sur la page du concours?

----------


## Mephisto

Juste pour me rassurer parce que j'aimerais pas que ça se paume en route : les lots n'ont pas encore été expédiés je me trompe ? Non parce que j'ai pas mal de galères de courrier en ce moment, alors si en plus on y ajoute les grèves.  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Te plains pas, moi j'attends toujours mon mug du concours des chants de Noël...  ::cry::

----------


## Naity

> Juste pour me rassurer parce que j'aimerais pas que ça se paume en route : les lots n'ont pas encore été expédiés je me trompe ? Non parce que j'ai pas mal de galères de courrier en ce moment, alors si en plus on y ajoute les grèves.


Non, je crois pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Te plains pas, moi j'attends toujours mon mug du concours des chants de Noël...


Et moi mon lot du concours Karaoké  ::'(:

----------


## Mephisto

> Te plains pas, moi j'attends toujours mon mug du concours des chants de Noël...


Loin de moi l'idée de me plaindre ou de m'impatienter, mais j'ai des colis qui disparaissent au centre de tri ces derniers temps...  ::(:

----------


## Taro

> Loin de moi l'idée de me plaindre ou de m'impatienter, mais j'ai des colis qui disparaissent au centre de tri ces derniers temps...


Je comprends, j'ai eu des soucis de réception à l'appart ces derniers temps, au final j'ai demandé à ce que ça arrive chez mes parents (j'y reçois sans problème tous les colis que j'y fais arriver, et ce depuis des années)...
Mais au final je ne sais toujours pas si ça a été expédié ou pas, et vers quelle adresse...

On sera peut-être déjà à Noël que j'aurai pas encore reçu mon lot du Noël précédent  ::cry::

----------


## Naity

Des nouvelles des lots? D'autres canards ont-ils recus leur légos?

----------


## MoB

Non pas encore. Pas de prolongation de l'abo non plus.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les concours des géants verts :
On sait quand ça commence, on sait à peu prêt quand ça finit, on ne sait pas quand on reçoit les lots.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mephisto

Yep, pas de nouvelle.  ::|:

----------


## Diwydiant

Pour les gagnants du concours n'ayant rien reçu, pouvez-vous m'envoyer un petit MP, s'il vous plait, je vais voir ça  :;):

----------


## Mephisto

Fait !  ::happy2::

----------


## Naity

> Pour les gagnants du concours n'ayant rien reçu, pouvez-vous m'envoyer un petit MP, s'il vous plait, je vais voir ça


Moi non plus, MP en route.  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Moi, j'ai rien reçu. Mais c'est peut être parc e que je n'ai rien gagné.  ::ninja::

----------


## Naity

> Moi, j'ai rien reçu. Mais c'est peut être parc e que je n'ai rien gagné.


Si j'étais toi, je me plaindrais quand même  ::P:

----------


## Naity

Z'avez du nouveau?

----------

